# Tötet ihr Gegner die keine Chance haben



## Alpax (11. Juni 2008)

Ich meine z.B. wenn ihr als lvl 70er z.B. Kräuter, Erze etc. farmt und euch in einem Gebiet aufhält in dem z.B. lvl 62er sind. Also nicht ganken in dem Sinn, da es ja Ehre bringt, aber dennoch kann ein lvl62er keinen lvl70er besiegen.

Die Frage: Wenn ihr ein Mitglied der Gegnerischen Fraktion seht, tötet ihr es?


Das würde mich brennend interessieren.

Geflame jeder Art ist hier gänzlich unerwünscht! (Sinnvolle Diskussion nat. erwünscht)

mfg


----------



## Dilrak (11. Juni 2008)

Alpax schrieb:


> Ich meine z.B. wenn ihr als lvl 70er z.B. Kräuter, Erze etc. farmt und euch in einem Gebiet aufhält in dem z.B. lvl 62er sind. Also nicht ganken in dem Sinn, da es ja Ehre bringt, aber dennoch kann ein lvl62er keinen lvl70er besiegen.
> 
> Die Frage: Wenn ihr ein Mitglied der Gegnerischen Fraktion seht, tötet ihr es?
> 
> ...



Je nach dem wie ich lust habe, hab ich das getan (zocke nich mehr)


----------



## Slow0110 (11. Juni 2008)

Leben und leben lassen.......

Ich bin Ally   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TiReD.BuT.SexY (11. Juni 2008)

Solange der Gegner mir Ehre gibt wird er getötet, von Lowies ganken bzw. ganken im Allgemeinen halte ich aber nichts ...


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (11. Juni 2008)

Folgende Situation :

Ich bin im Schattenmondtal, baue grade Erz ab und hab noch PvP vom BG an.
Ein Allyhunter kommt mit seinem 60% Mount und Grünen Equip angeschwebt und meint, mich attakieren zu müssen...
Naja, ich hab ihn versucht zu verscheuchen, was mir aber nah 15 sek zu doof wurde...^^

Shot, crit,shot, crit, shot...tot.
Tja, wenn das kein Griff ins Klo war...

In der Regel hau ich eigentlich niemanden in irgendwelchen Questgebieten um, es sei denn er sucht ärger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So far^^


----------



## Terratec (11. Juni 2008)

Zumindest bisher ist das Abstimmungsergebnis ja mal interressant. Horde und Allianz exakt (!) gleich abgestimmt, und zumden lassen beide auch noch 40% der Leute am Leben. (Also insgesamt 80% 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Zu schade dass man das so selten merkt.


----------



## hardcoreplaya (11. Juni 2008)

manchmal ja manchmal auch nein hängt von der laune ab
wenn ich z.B gut gelaunt bin las ich den lowlvler am leben wenn nicht kill ich einfach alle gamer
die mir in den weg kommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skafds (11. Juni 2008)

ICh lasse sie leben ^^ bin horde aber manchma wenn ich sone 5 mann gruppe sehen werd ich schwach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Unexcelledx (11. Juni 2008)

Auch hier gilt :
kommt ganz drauf an . Hab ich lust dann kille ich auch ma Lowis aber ansonsten bleib ich friedlich solange man mich nicht nervt .


----------



## Geibscher (11. Juni 2008)

Wer dumm macht wird gefickt, Binsenweisheit


----------



## Fochi (11. Juni 2008)

hardcoreplaya schrieb:


> manchmal ja manchmal auch nein hängt von der laune ab
> wenn ich z.B gut gelaunt bin las ich den lowlvler am leben wenn nicht kill ich einfach alle gamer
> die mir in den weg kommen
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Hardcoreplaya würfelt 100*
*Fochi würfelt 100* 

mmh.. genau gleich e meinung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gocu (11. Juni 2008)

ich war mit meinem Blutelf Jäger mal im Wald von Elwynn da hab ich auch low Allys getroffen die PvP an hatten hab die aber in ruhe gelassen hab den auch bei manchen quests geholfen^^


----------



## Annovella (11. Juni 2008)

Alpax schrieb:


> Ich meine z.B. wenn ihr als lvl 70er z.B. Kräuter, Erze etc. farmt und euch in einem Gebiet aufhält in dem z.B. lvl 62er sind. Also nicht ganken in dem Sinn, da es ja Ehre bringt, aber dennoch kann ein lvl62er keinen lvl70er besiegen.
> 
> Die Frage: Wenn ihr ein Mitglied der Gegnerischen Fraktion seht, tötet ihr es?
> 
> ...



Ich töte alles was Ehre bringt, wenn es lowlvler sind, also lvl 62er töte ich sie einmalig, danach ignoriere ich sie.


----------



## alexaner666 (11. Juni 2008)

nunja das kommt darauf an.
hässliche gnome töte ich IMMER.
und wenn sie lvl 15 sind, ich kann diese Rasse auf den Tod nicht ausstehen.
Selbiges Gild für Zwergfrauen und Nachtelfen mit schlechten kiddylike Namen a la Angeldeath...
Die übrigen Allianzler lasse ich meist in Ruhe, es sei denn sie beleidigen mich oder sonstwas.


Damit will ich aber nicht sagen dass ich auf alles Jagd mache.


----------



## Domasch (11. Juni 2008)

Naja dir ist schon klar das das ergebnis nicht grade representativ sein wird...
Es werden nämlich nicht genauso viele hordler wie allianzler zu wort kommen^^
Du müsstest noch da verhältnis an sich ausrechnen (Wieviele % der allys/hordies was tuen)


----------



## Melih (11. Juni 2008)

Alpax schrieb:


> Ich meine z.B. wenn ihr als lvl 70er z.B. Kräuter, Erze etc. farmt und euch in einem Gebiet aufhält in dem z.B. lvl 62er sind. Also nicht ganken in dem Sinn, da es ja Ehre bringt, aber dennoch kann ein lvl62er keinen lvl70er besiegen.
> 
> Die Frage: Wenn ihr ein Mitglied der Gegnerischen Fraktion seht, tötet ihr es?
> 
> ...



ich lasse leben und bin horde ... auser wenn die mich nerven

achja als mein schamy noch level 62 (damals verstärker war) wurde ich oft von 70igern gekillt und gegankt aber manchmal sind die auch zu dumm einen level 62 zu killen obwohl man schon level 70 ist

grüße den vergelter s1 drenai paladin auf azhara der meint level 62 killen zu müssen aber gegen mich verloren hat (level 62 vs s1 paladin) und danach 15minuten lang vom mir gegankt wurde

edit : hey drenai paladin kann es sein das du ein schurke hast  und du dieses video gemacht hast? http://www.myvideo.de/watch/598599/WoW_Von_hinten_kommen


----------



## Megamage (11. Juni 2008)

» schrieb:


> Folgende Situation :
> 
> Ich bin im Schattenmondtal, baue grade Erz ab und hab noch PvP vom BG an.
> Ein Allyhunter kommt mit seinem 60% Mount und Grünen Equip angeschwebt und meint, mich attakieren zu müssen...
> ...



Cool MADY MY DAY 
Kenne ich solche Scenen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TiReD.BuT.SexY (11. Juni 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> [...]
> grüße den vergelter s1 drenai paladin auf azhara der meint level 62 killen zu müssen aber gegen mich verloren hat (level 62 vs s1 paladin) und danach 15minuten lang vom mir gegankt wurde



pwned xD


----------



## REM0RiA (11. Juni 2008)

grad wie ich lust hab.

manchmal lasse ich sie leben und manchmal metzel ich die gerne um...


----------



## Alwina (11. Juni 2008)

Terratec schrieb:


> Zumindest bisher ist das Abstimmungsergebnis ja mal interressant. Horde und Allianz exakt (!) gleich abgestimmt, und zumden lassen beide auch noch 40% der Leute am Leben. (Also insgesamt 80%
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



edit Fehler


----------



## Wow-Gamer (11. Juni 2008)

Álso wenn ich auf meinem pvp-server zogge, dann kille ich immer alles, da die sonst verstärkung rufen und wenn die dann zu 5 kommen muss ich immer einen healpod einwerfen^^


----------



## LordMochi (11. Juni 2008)

Ok bin erst lvl 35 aber trotzdem ich hau doch niemanden um der keine Chance hat (sind doch auch nur Menschen) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnomthebest (11. Juni 2008)

ein 62er KANN einen 70er umhaun...

beweise unter anderm hier:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=CwVYncsjeqg

der typ hat nicht nur nen geilen namen, er spielt auch verdammt gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


achja, spiele allianz und töte - möglichst qualvoll


----------



## LastDevil (11. Juni 2008)

Es wird alles gnadenlos ungehauen was mir vor den Dolch läuft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Für die Horde.


----------



## DaliLuisRigo (11. Juni 2008)

Kommt auf die Situation an.
Ich jage niemanden,aber lass mir auch nich vor der nase rumhüpfen


----------



## Thranduilo (11. Juni 2008)

also ich lasse leben
nur manchma wenn ich schlecht gelaunt bin, oder mich grad 4 allys gegankt hab, dann töt ich au low lvl allys 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Holy Paladin (11. Juni 2008)

Leben uns leben lassen.

MfG THP


----------



## kingkryzon (11. Juni 2008)

ich spiel horde ich töte natürlich...aber nicht immer is er das gleiche lvl und will nur questen und attackt net mach ich auch nix hab obwohl ich pvp realm spiele schonma questreihe mitn alli gemacht durch emotes usw^^
greift er zuerst an wehre ich mich mit allen mitteln


----------



## Tassy (11. Juni 2008)

[Töte]Weil... Als ich damals Hochgequestet habe, haben die Pösen Allys mich auch immer getötet! ;P
Rache!


----------



## Gnomthebest (11. Juni 2008)

irgendwie vermiss ich meinen alten pvp-server...

ich glaub ich fang da nochmal neu an ;D


----------



## Crackmack (11. Juni 2008)

naja wen ich horde spiel auf nem RP-PvP server spiel dan töt ich einfach egal was für n lvl naja ich denke nunma das töten zur horde gehört  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Plakner (11. Juni 2008)

Ich bin Hordler, ich töte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pumajäger (11. Juni 2008)

Da ich auf einem PvE server spiele bringen die Gegner leider keine Ehre^^

Aber manchmal wenn da so ein lowie steht mach ich PvP an und schau mal ob er mich angreift wenn ja dann ist er schnell tot.

Wenn er mir etwas wegfarmen täte würde ich ihn auch killen (sofern geflagged) aber sonst bin ich lieb zu den Allys  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und dauernd ganken täte ich sie dann auch net weil das ja nicht sinn eines PvE Servers ist und ich nicht von ungemütlichen GMs angeschrieben werden möchte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draco1985 (11. Juni 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> naja wen ich horde spiel auf nem RP-PvP server spiel dan töt ich einfach egal was für n lvl naja ich denke nunma das töten zur horde gehört
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja, das ist ein wenig kurzsichtig, zumindest wenn du nicht gerade UD spielst (die hassen eh alles Lebende und haben generell nen Knacks weg). Orks haben ein starkes Ehrebewusstsein (und würden den Kampf gegen einen unterlegenen Gegner als "unehrenhaft" verachten) und die Tauren sind ein Volk das sehr auf das natürliche Gleichgewicht achtet und grundloses Morden passt nicht besonders gut dazu...

Was mich selbst angeht: Leben und Leben lassen. Wenn mich jemand angreift, dann verteidige ich mich auch, egal welches Level der Angreifer hat. Vielleicht setzt so ja mal ein Lernprozess ein und der Spieler überschätzt sich beim nächsten 70er nicht derart hoffnungslos. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naroxx (11. Juni 2008)

Ich töte lowies nur dann wenn ich schlecht gelaunt bin oder wenn mein twink grad im Schlingendorntal von anderen 70 gekillt wurde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sonst finde ich lowies ganker langweilig da diese sich nid wehren können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

World PvP macht da mehr Spaß (Insel von Quel Danas - Nagrand  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )


LG


----------



## Dragonsdeath (11. Juni 2008)

ich töte, bin horde und aufm pvp server werde ja auch des öfteren gekillt^^


----------



## Totemwächter (11. Juni 2008)

Für mich fehlt in der umfrage zb, Ich Töte, Mit ally und Horde oder auch nur auf pvp-Realms! (da ja nicht jeder nur auf eine art von server spielt)


----------



## Melih (11. Juni 2008)

Gnomthebest schrieb:


> ein 62er KANN einen 70er umhaun...
> 
> beweise unter anderm hier:
> 
> ...



ok der magier hat eine pvp skillung hat ein gutes equip und spielt gegen grün/blaue equipte spieler die anscheinend nicht so viel pvp gemacht haben

naja aber dieser drenai paladin (s1 kommplett ,retri) auf azshara soll man aufhören level 62 zu killen 

ach ja kennst mich noch? bin der tauren verstärker schamane der dich ständig gekillt hat obwohl du  level 70ig warst mit s1 und ich nur level 62 würde mich schämen und danoch gegankt von dem zu werden :O


----------



## Toonfuchs (11. Juni 2008)

Da kann ich auch nicht mit abstimmen. Ich spiele auf beiden Seiten. Ansonsten lasse ich Alles jenseits der Schlachtfelder in Ruhe, wenn es mich auch in Ruhe lässt. Wenn ich etwas erschlagen will, was keine Chance hat, nehme ich Eichhörnchen oder Hasen.


----------



## °°Maggi°° (11. Juni 2008)

Jeder istz mein Feind muhhahhahhaah 

Ne mal erst ich lass manchmal die allianz in Ruhe ( nur Low LEVEL ) ansonsten ist keiner vor mir sicher PVP - SEVER FTW


----------



## Totemwächter (11. Juni 2008)

Toonfuchs schrieb:


> Da kann ich auch nicht mit abstimmen. Ich spiele auf beiden Seiten. Ansonsten lasse ich Alles jenseits der Schlachtfelder in Ruhe, wenn es mich auch in Ruhe lässt. Wenn ich etwas erschlagen will, was keine Chance hat, nehme ich Eichhörnchen oder Hasen.



Ich meint nur das noch einige Antwort Möglichkeiten fehlen, ich habe nicht gesagt das *nur[/] die dazu sollten, es müsste bestimmt noch mehr Antwort Möglichkeiten geben die mir nur nicht einfallen!*


----------



## Mindista (11. Juni 2008)

[X]Ich lasse leben, bin Allianz

wozu? ehre bekomm ich woanders schneller.
lowies laufen mir eh nur überweg, wenn ich irgendwo farme oder auf de weg zu irgendeiner low-ini bin um nem twink zu helfen.
ergo kostet es mich nur unnöti zeit, wo ich beim farmen mehr gold machen kann, bzw mit dem twink schneller fertig bin.


----------



## EnemyOfGod (11. Juni 2008)

Bin Horde und Ally und ich töte ALLES!


----------



## Struppistrap (11. Juni 2008)

spiel beides und mach das je nachde wie ich lust hab, aber eher selten, wenn ich alleine bin^^

Es sei denn, ich hab nen grund dazu (z.B. capmt er meinen twink)


----------



## airace (11. Juni 2008)

mhh eigentlich alle die PvP geflaggt sind egal welches LV baer genken finde ich schwul also wenn ich zufällig jemanden sehe BÄÄM!! aber gezielt auf ide suche nach lowis gehen finde ich einfach asso


----------



## Phobius (11. Juni 2008)

Lowies killen macht keinen Spaß.

Ich bin auch jemand der einen Hordler im PVP an sich vorbei reiten lässt.
Wieso auch lange OpenPVP in Gebieten wo dieses "nicht vorgesehen" ist. Zumindest auf einem PVE-Server.

Wenn ich nun wirklich jede 2 Meter einen Hordler umhauen (oder es zumindest probieren) will dann spiel ich auf nem PVP-Server.

Wenn ein Lowie aber meint er müsse mich angreifen dann wird er sein fett abbekommen. Aber in dem Fall ist es ja reine Selbstverteidigung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ich auf dem Weg zu Level 70 gerne gemacht habe, war Chars anzugreiffen, welche 1-3 Level über mir sind. Denn diese sollten so gesehen eine Chance haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und das ging ja auch nur wenn die auch PVP anhatten ^^


----------



## Eltroon (11. Juni 2008)

naja ich spiele auf einem pvp realm aber bringe nicht vorsetzlich lowies um. allerdings hatte ich schon fälle in denen mich einn lowie angegriffen hat da schlag ich natürlich zurück. und wenn ich mal mit einem twink unterwegs bin questen und dann ein paar allies kommen und mich ganken dann log ich auch mal um!


----------



## mayaku (11. Juni 2008)

Ich stehe daneben...blöde B11-Pala...die stinken...die ist AFK...das schaff ich sogar mit meiner Healpala...jaaa...ich töööteee!!!


Achne...kann ich doch nicht, ist zu fies.

Ne, ich töte nur sehr, sehr selten Leute die auf Mobs hängen oder AFK sind.
Eigentlich nur, wenn sie mich vorher mal in einer solchen Situation gekillt haben und ich mich dran erinnere, aber das kommt eher selten vor -> Gedächtnis wie ein Käse. Lauter Löcher.


----------



## Minastirit (11. Juni 2008)

bei mir isses so 
jein

wenn ich bergbau farme und er klaut mir mats -> tjo selber schuld
wenn ich aber den typ nicht kenne und bisle drüberflieg isses mir egal und ich lass ihn.

wenn ich den aber kenne von twink gekillt oder sonst was -> rache hab da ne liste für^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber mit ganken = 1mal killen und weiter .. keine lust auf 2stunden da sein.
WOBEI ich das pre bc oft machen wollte/musste .. typen die meinen twink killten und ich einfach auf den mc inv wartete und mein halben muni beutel verballert hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CLOZEN (11. Juni 2008)

Situation:
Ich komme aus dem BG und hab als hexer mal wieder derbe von schurken in die fresse gekriegt, dann kommt so ein lowie der da vorbeiläuft genau richtig......
Am liebsten sind des Nachtelfen Hunter die meistens auch Leegôláàs heißen
solche 1337 Namen
oder so gnome die regen mich auch auf mit ihren pinken haaren die kann ich garnicht ab....
aber sonst lasse ich leben


----------



## lakiller (11. Juni 2008)

ich töte nur wenn ich angegriffen werde, ansonsten lass ich immer leben


----------



## CoHanni (11. Juni 2008)

also ich spiel auf nen pvp server, aber ich ganke nicht und kille auch nicht lwo levler, NUR HUNTER , ich kann die voll nicht ausstehen und sei er lvl eins, ich mag die DINGER einfach nicht,

Nur ein Toter Hunter ist ein Guter Hunter!


ps: im pvp hab ich auch kein prob mit ihnen, ich mag sie einfach so nicht


----------



## Nuraa (11. Juni 2008)

LordMochi schrieb:


> Ok bin erst lvl 35 aber trotzdem ich hau doch niemanden um der keine Chance hat (sind doch auch nur Menschen)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Joa, das kenn ich, aber meistens wurde ich von 70gern angegriffen, naja, es gibt aber auch dumme 70ger ZB nen Druiden der sich im dauerfear halten lässt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
BTT: Ich töte nur Gegner die gegen mich ne Chance haben, oder die die selber ganken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChrisH (11. Juni 2008)

Ich lasse jeden in Ruhe solange er mir nichts tut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bin sowieso kein PvP Fan ^^


----------



## Oogieboogie (11. Juni 2008)

also ich hab 70er krieger und 70er schurke...
wenn ich twinke und attackiert werde, logg ich um, falls ich meinen char in der nähe hab...
wenn ich auf main bin lasse ich eigentlich alles in ruhe, obwohl ich auf nem pvp-server bin^^
wenn ich auf schurke bin und grade ganz evil gelaunt, dann schleiche ich manchmal auch um die lowies rum und ärger die mit kopfnüssen etc^^


----------



## Yülíé (11. Juni 2008)

ally - alles was mir vor die nase rennt und schaffbar ist ,sowie ehre abgibt wird gekillt. egal ob nen 63er mit 5%hp oda nen voll gereggter 70er... alles wird angegriffen PvP-server 4life da lebt der krieg noch nen bisschen!

PS: WaR ICH WARTE!!!


----------



## phamo (11. Juni 2008)

mit Alli auf PvE ...kill ich niemanden

mit Horde auf pvp Rp : Leben und Leben lassen ;P

Ich fands einfach immer übeslt Feife von den Allis beim hochlvln geganked oder grundlos gekillt zu werden ...wenn die 70 warn und ich 40 oda so :/
Deshalb kille ich keine lowis...bin ja kein Alli !


mfg


----------



## Epicor (11. Juni 2008)

Bin Hordler und lasse leben.. normalerweise 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ich zum Beispiel extrem mies und feig finde:

Höllenfeuerhalbinsel.. ich schon LvL 70 (Horde und beim Erze farmen) und da plagt sich ein 60er Alli mit ein paar Mobs rum.
Hat es grade noch überlebt aber hat halt nur noch ca. 15% HP (und pvp enabled).
Kommt n 65er Hordler auch vorbei und haut ihn um und schreit dann noch blöd "So n noob"...

Ich mein was soll das? Wenn der eh schon auf 15% herunten ist, braucht der ihn ja gar nicht kloppen bzw. braucht sich dann schon gar nicht auch noch gut dabei vorkommen.

Jetzt muss ich allerdings gestehen, dass ich vl. einen kleinen Verrat an der Horde begangen habe:
Ich hab den 65er Hordler zu nem Duell herausgefordert. Hab auf mich einschlagen lassen, bis sich der Alli bei uns wiederbelebt hatte und regeneriert hatte.
Dann hab ich ihn auf 20% runtergehauen und hab im Duell aufgegeben. Er stand dann immer noch mit PvP enabled (vom Alli Kill noch) da und der Alli hat ihn nieder gestreckt ^^  die 20% gehen ja dann flott *hehe*

Ich hab mich köstlich amüsiert und der Alli hat sich paar mal bedankt bei mir.

Mag vielleicht sein, dass man es als Verrat bezeichnen könnte, aber ich fands einfach nicht ok.
Der 65er Hordi hat mich dannnoch zugeflamet und ist dann auf meiner IG-list gelandet.


Helfe auch ab und an mal den Alli, wenn ich z.b. seh, dass der den Mob bzw. die Mobs nicht mehr packt..

Man muss ja immerhin bedenken, dass hinter den Alli auch nur Menschen vorm PC sitzen :-)


Lg, Epi


----------



## Vikki (11. Juni 2008)

Ich lasse sie Leben, ok bin ja auch auf nem RP Server. Wenn ich Allies klatschen will, geh ich ins BG


----------



## V3LoX (11. Juni 2008)

/roll     <50 Glück gehabt    >50 "Geist freilassen"


----------



## Occasus (11. Juni 2008)

töten, da sie mich auch immer versuchen zu töten. heute hab ich mit meinem dudu einen mage angegriffen der nur noch 2k hp hatte. da war die verlockung nach einem onehit zu groß. 

p.s.: der ist auch gelungen ^^


ich lasse aber auch gerne leben und leg mich auch mit stärkeren an.


----------



## Reraiser (11. Juni 2008)

Alli auf PvE - Normal kille ich gar nicht und schon erst recht keine unter 70er. Zudem haben die meisten ja PvP aus. Wenn ich kille (ja ich gebs sogar offen zu) dann nen 70ger der angeschlagen ist und am besten sogar noch grad auf n Haufen Mobs um sich hat. Ups 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Jetzt hab ich grad das gedachte geschrieben und das was ich schreiben wollte vergessen^^. 

Aber gangen ist net meins. Einmal druff und fertig. Und nein ich kill bei Bedarf auch Leute die nicht angeschlagen sind^^


----------



## Steff77 (11. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin horde töte allys^^ allerdings nur wenn sie mir meine quest sachen töten/wegnehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...

Habe aber auch schon einem ally geholfen monster zu töten und sie mir auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

lg Steff77 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Amoenitas (11. Juni 2008)

Habe bei einem Quest im Schergrat, als es darum ging einen Elite zu killen, einer Tauren Druidin geholfen, weil ich sah, dass sie es alleine nicht schaffen konnte. Danach hat sie mir bei derselben Quest geholfen. Verständigung ging sehr gut per Emotes. Beim Folgequest haben wir uns wieder getroffen und erneut geholfen. Es geht also auch so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Generell halte ich es so: Beim Questen in Ruhe lassen oder helfen. Wer PvP machen will tut dies bei den Open PvP Punkten in der Scherbenwelt, und da kenne ich keine Gnade, auch nicht wenn es sich um Spieler, sorry ich mein natürlich *Chars*, mit niedrigerem Lvl handelt.


----------



## Nazala (11. Juni 2008)

Bei mir liegts dran, mit welchem Char ich unterwegs bin. Wenn ich mit meinem Deffwarri rumrenn lass ich die "lieben" Hordies leben. Bin ich aber mit meinem PvP Schurken unterwegs den ich grade level gibts kein Halten mehr und ich metzel einfach alles was ich killen kann um. Das kommt allerdings denk ich daher, dass ich den Warry auch auf Deff gelevelt hab und somit noch einige Rechnungen offen hab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  .


----------



## Mikaster (11. Juni 2008)

Bitte in meine sig sehen...

2 schurken... hmm

die kills angucken... (soll keine angeberei oder so sein, einfach nur subjektiv betrachtet das ich eher pvp ausgelegt bin)

ja ich kille alles was ich schaffen kann, oder was so aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(PvE suxxs wenn dir dauernd jemand was wegwürfelt)


----------



## Struppistrap (11. Juni 2008)

auf rp servern muss man sie doch erst recht killen, da machts doch sogar sinn.....storybedingt halt


----------



## Totemwächter (11. Juni 2008)

Mikaster schrieb:


> Bitte in meine sig sehen...
> 
> 2 schurken... hmm
> 
> ...



Dann warst du wohl in einer Sehr Schlechten Gilde denn in so gut wie allen gilden gibt es das DKP System, und wenn du halt net raiden gehst hast du halt keine DKP und somit kein anrecht auf Items! Also Sag net gleich das Pve Suxxs!!


----------



## Moah (11. Juni 2008)

Ich bin Hordi, das sagt zwar nicht so viel aus, aber da ich weder bei der Caritas bin noch bei sonst einen Sozialen Verein kill ich den kleinen Alli natürlich.

Denn beim Twinken ist mir genau das selbe auch schon passiert, somit vergelte ich nur Gleiches mit Gleichem. Allis sind auch nicht besser...

Grüße Moah


----------



## Sypher (11. Juni 2008)

Bin Druide und Allie hab meistens auch eine Leben und Leben lassen einstellung (vorallem da wir 4 (hordler) gegen 1 (allies) sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Naja auf jeden fall hau ich aber alles um was "gewisse" Gildennamen hat ^^

EDIT: Wenn es mir z.B. die Kräuter wegfarmen will bekommts natürlich auch aufs Maul


----------



## Tennissocke (11. Juni 2008)

Naja bin Hordler aber bei der Allianz versichert  ist ein Problem wenn ich meine Versicherung's Leute kill  ;-)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tja (11. Juni 2008)

Auf einem PvP Server ==>natürlich dafür ist der Server da und dafür nutze ich ihn. Wer damit ein Problem hat, hat auf einem PvP Server NICHTS zu suchen.


----------



## Khazdan (11. Juni 2008)

An den Ergebnissen sieht man ja mal wieder, wie viele Kiddies Horde zocken... (Nix gegen die Fraktion an sich)
Es gibt, außer Kiddie-Späßchen, einfach keinen erkennbaren Grund, warum man Spieler 10 oder sogar mehr Level unter sich killen sollte!!
Außer natürlich, wenn man zum Beispiel den Main des Opfers kennt und dieser einem schon öfters Probleme gemacht hat ^^
Aber ansonsten: alles Kinder Kram... immer das gleiche...

MfG
Khazdan


----------



## Wolf86 (11. Juni 2008)

wenn ich gute laune hab lass ich die lowies leben,

aber wehe denen die mir bei schlechter laune über den weg laufen, da würd ich sogar nen GM umhaun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alpax (11. Juni 2008)

Gnomthebest schrieb:


> ein 62er KANN einen 70er umhaun...
> 
> beweise unter anderm hier:
> 
> ...



Wie sich alle auf Level 62 versteifen ... es kann auch 61 oder 63 oder so sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ... aber geiles vid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinizae (11. Juni 2008)

Ich kann mit Stolz sagen, dass ich noch nie jemanden gekillt habe der mir "ausgeliefert" war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Für die Ehre der Horde! ^^


----------



## TiReD.BuT.SexY (11. Juni 2008)

Oogieboogie schrieb:


> [...]
> wenn ich auf schurke bin und grade ganz evil gelaunt, dann schleiche ich manchmal auch um die lowies rum und ärger die mit kopfnüssen etc^^



macht definitv spass ^^



Epicor schrieb:


> Bin Hordler und lasse leben.. normalerweise
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 gute story ^^


----------



## Alpax (11. Juni 2008)

Struppistrap schrieb:


> spiel beides und mach das je nachde wie ich lust hab, aber eher selten, wenn ich alleine bin^^
> 
> Es sei denn, ich hab nen grund dazu (z.B. capmt er meinen twink)




gut das du das erwähnst

Ich gehe von der Tasache aus das der betroffene gegnerische Spieler NICHTS dergeleichen getan hat.

Kein Erz weggefarmt oder Kräuter, kein Twink belästigt oder sonst irgendwas ... ein wildfremder Spieler den du noch nie gesehen hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_________________

was auch ich auch noch gelesen habe ... töte einmal und lasse dann in Ruhe ... 

_gibt es hier Leute die evtl. auch den Alli/Hordler töten (der gerade friedlich questet) und dann an der Leiche campen um ihn erneut zu töten, solang das er auslogt um zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt seine Quest weiterzumachen._

das ist kein mimimi, aber auch sowas passiert mir immer wieder (ich selber bin Allianz) und würde niemals auf die Idee kommen einen Hordler der gerade questet MASSIV in seinem Spielerlebnis zu beeinträchtigen in dem ich oben genannte Tätigkeit praktiziere.

_________________

Möchte *Epicor* nicht nochmal zitieren, da das ja schon der Vorposter erledigt hat. Gute Story und ähnelt dem was mir passiert ist:

Ich queste gerade und hab Mobs geaddet .. gerade noch so geschafft. Es kommt ein lvl 70er horde-mage vorbei .. zündet seine cd's und haut mir nen instant-pyro rein der mich sofort niedergestreckt hat. Dannach rannte er um meine Leiche herum und spammt /rofl und /spit - makros...
(Auch diesen Horde-Mage hab ich weder davor, noch dannach jemals wieder gesehen) .. und er kann sich auch nicht an mir für einen Twink gerächt haben da ich "NIEMALS" Horde angreife ... ausser nat. auf BG's und Arena ... dafür sind sie ja da ...


----------



## r41ken (11. Juni 2008)

roter name= böse und muss sterben!!! egal welches lvl denn sie tun es nicht anderes


----------



## Shadlight (11. Juni 2008)

ich töte weil ich aly bin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bogus666 (11. Juni 2008)

Ich bin ein Krieger Tank - Da schliesst sich das eigenstaendige Toeten von Allianzlern von vornherein aus. Bin also wenn dann eher ein Opfer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rangekiller (11. Juni 2008)

xDxD wenn du wüsstest mein kumpel hat als 63er shadow priest nen 70er wl gelegt xDxD so ein nappel war das

btw wenn du das ließt(es war auf nathrezim) dann schäm dich was xD


----------



## Infarma (11. Juni 2008)

Meine beiden wichtigtsen Chars sind Holy-Priest und Protection Pala...

Ich greife nichts an, spiele aber trotzdem PvP-Server weil ich den Nervenkitzel liebe ... und manchmal klappt es mit dem verteidigen.


----------



## Swold (11. Juni 2008)

Lustiges Thema, hatte erst gestern solch einen Fall, war allerdings in der Opferrolle: mein 61er Krieger, PVP auf an, nahm eines der Gebäude auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel ein. Ein 70er Jäger der gegnerischen Fraktion kam hinzu, mache mir per Emotes klar, dass ich verschwinden soll, ließ mich aber leben. :-)


----------



## Kalatos (12. Juni 2008)

Ja ich würde meine gegner töten denn dann loggen sie um und gebeb 21 ehre statt nur 5 oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wüstenhund (12. Juni 2008)

Ich töte jeden Spieler der auch nur im entferntesten in die Reichweite meiner Klingen / Casts kommt! Level / Equip des Gegners spielt keine Rolle.
Auch warte ich wenn ich wenig zu tun hab gerne im Stealth darauf das die Gegner sich rezzen um sie wieder und wieder zu töten :>

spiele halt auf nem PvE Server, da muss ich jede Gelegenheit nutzen.

Spiele übrigens Allianz (s2/s3 rogue) und Horde (s3 hexer). 


so wer mich jetz für asozial hält; ich hab allerdings auch schon mit lev 67 mit meinem HM 70iger n00bs weggehaun >.>

mfg


----------



## dobro (12. Juni 2008)

Ich töte eig keine Spieler der anderen Fraktion, wenn man sich mal so über den Weg läuft dann kann man sich ja mal gegenseitig killn, aba beim Questen und vor Portsteinen greif ich nie an.

Wenn ich am twinken bin und gekillt werde is klar dass ich die gegner so lange ganke bis sie sich vom Geistheiler widerbeleben lassen oder ausloggen ganz einfach.


----------



## Tuor (12. Juni 2008)

Struppistrap schrieb:


> auf rp servern muss man sie doch erst recht killen, da machts doch sogar sinn.....storybedingt halt



Nicht zwingend, schliesslich kämpfen Horde und Allianz gemeinsam gegen die Legion. Ich spiele auf nem RP-PvP Realm und greife noch lang nicht jeden an verteidige mich aber wenns sein muss.


----------



## Chillers (12. Juni 2008)

Hidiho,
´ne, habe sowas nie gemacht. Wozu?
Bin aber auf Pve- Realm.
Wenn ich kloppen will, dann BG eben 29ér, 49ér oder eben 70. Möchte mich mit Gleichstufigen messen.
Habe auch nie FH gecampt, wobei die Horde das gerne mal tut, besonders im Arathibecken- aber dann ist eh´meist alles gelaufen (loose) für allies. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Eine Situation ist mir in Erinnerung, wo allerdings das Teufelchen herauskam:

War mit Hexer (Allie)  Level 38 im Schlingendorntal und wurde verfolgt/belästigt von 2 Blutelfen Level 40.
Mobklau, in den Weg stellen, obszöne Gesten etc. Bin dem ausgewichen/nicht reagiert, die 2 aber hinterher.
Auf Magier umgeswitcht, die von SW an den nördlichen FP Schlingendorntal geschickt, wieder auf Hexer zurück, gucken,
was die Blutelfen so treiben.

Zwischenzeitlich hatte das Blutelfenpaar einen Jäger und einen Krieger der allies, die gemeinsam questeten, soweit geärgert, dass es wohl zu einem Geraufe kam, die allies unterlagen knapp.

Aber die Hordler waren nun ja PvP-markiert und legbar.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also charwechsel/hin im Galopp mit Magier, kurz hihoht und gewunken, liebe Grüsse von.... per emote, Pvp an und angegriffen. Danach- ich gestehe es, sofort teleportation nach SW und PvP-Markierung abklingen lassen.
Mir hat das schon Spass gemacht, aber der Bringer wars doch nicht. Zumindest war aber erstmal Ruhe im Tal, der Hexer konnte weiterquesten und ich hatte mir selbst geholfen, ohne nach *Grossen * hilfehilfe!!! zu rufen.

Ich hab auch quests geschnorrt für Ogri'la, wenn mal wieder keine Allianzler da waren, um zu helfen.  Also z. B. Standarte holen, die kann man ja auch looten, wenn die gegnerische Fraktion den mob legt. 
Nur als Mage muss man da vorsichtig sein...vermeide AE an mobs, wenn ein Hordler in der Nähe ist mit PvP/an und Du einen mob tötest- ist Hordler Pvp und er in deiner range, bist Du dann auch sofort PvP ... und angreifbar...

*HUCH?*

Das fand´ich aber auch wieder witzig und ich habe Spass gehabt.
Aber Kleinere killen nur so für fun? Nö.


----------



## Mobius-1337 (12. Juni 2008)

Ich töte, bin allianz, rein aus prinzip eines PVP servers, ging mir nicht anders und nun tu ichs gleich^^


----------



## Lupinè (12. Juni 2008)

Ich töte generell alles mindestens 1 Mal, iss mir vollkommen egal ob über mir (dann muss ich es wenigstens versucht haben), oder weit unter mir.
Allerdings belasse ich es auch bei diesem einen Mal, doch fühlen sich manche dann in ihrer Ehre gekränkt und gehen mir dann auf den Keks weil sie mich ständig angreifen wollen^^, naja Learning by Doing sag ich da nur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn mir Hordler im Allianz Gebiet übern Weg laufen töte ich sie, die haben da einfach nix zu suchen^^.
Ist halt nen RP-PvP Server auf dem die Allianz schlecht bestückt ist.

Ja klar, ich helfe auch schonmal nem Hordler, bin ja nu auch kein Unmensch, aber auch nur dann wenn ich seh der Hordie hat mal gar keine Chance gegen den Mob.

In diesem Sinne

die Lupi


----------



## Taraban (12. Juni 2008)

ich kann nun nur mal für meinen server sprechen (ein rp pve server).. bin dort ally.. horde hat mich bis dato meist weggefarmt als ich noch keine 70 war.. z.b bei den quests wo es um pvp sachen ging.. waren schon tapfer mit ihren 70igern nen 60iger zu killen der sich da nur mal paar gold verdienen wollte.. nun bin ich seit eniger zeit selber 70.. und ich muss sagen solange ich die hordler nicht im bg sehe ode die nicht unbedingt eine der ally städte stürmen, lass ich sie in ruhe.. nicke ihnen lediglich zu und ziehe weiter..


----------



## Denewardtor (12. Juni 2008)

Alpax schrieb:


> Ich meine z.B. wenn ihr als lvl 70er z.B. Kräuter, Erze etc. farmt und euch in einem Gebiet aufhält in dem z.B. lvl 62er sind. Also nicht ganken in dem Sinn, da es ja Ehre bringt, aber dennoch kann ein lvl62er keinen lvl70er besiegen.
> 
> Die Frage: Wenn ihr ein Mitglied der Gegnerischen Fraktion seht, tötet ihr es?
> 
> ...


ich habe sogar Mitleid wenn ich mit S2/T5 einen armen frischen 70er zersäge, vorallem wenn er gut spielt und trotzdem verliert...
bin glaub kein guter offkrieger^^ sollte Tank skillen oder ein Heiler lvlen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aggropip (12. Juni 2008)

ich spiel zwar auf nem pvp server aber ich greife niemanden an noch nicht ma lowis selbst wenn ich nen schlechten tag habe. Meistens helfe ich ihr/ihm bei mobs oder so. Bin halt pazifist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salv (12. Juni 2008)

Im Normalfall leben und Leben lassen... spiele selber Allianz.

Allerdings gibts immer wieder diese Tage, wo im Bg absolut nichts geht und man sich schon als Trashmob für die Horde fühlt. Da wird in der Wildbahn alles gelegt, was rot ist.

Gecampt werden nur Spezialisten, die mit Makros wie Spucken, Fluchen, Lachen etc. nach einer Sonderbehandlung bitten.


----------



## Turican (12. Juni 2008)

Alle die "ich töte" genommen haben sind armseelige Charaktäre


----------



## Qwalle (12. Juni 2008)

bin horde - hexer - ich töte nicht - ich opfere!

AUS ÜBERZEUGUNG LANGSAM UND QUALVOLL ^^


----------



## Stonewhip (12. Juni 2008)

Ich weiß nicht, wie ich auf einem PvP-Server reagieren würde. Auf THRALL sieht das für mich SO aus:

"Hat er/sie/es PvP aktiviert, versuche ich es zu töten". 

Grad auf einem PvE-Realm, wo man ja die Wahl hat, ist es töricht, mit Lv40 und aktiviertem PvP durch die Welt zu rennen. Meist ergeben sich da die tollsten Eskalationen draus. Ich erinnere mich an einen Abend, wo ich einen Troll gekillt habe. Der holte einen 70er Kumpel, ich auch... nach ca. 30 Minuten war im Bereich Rebellenlager/Dämmerwald (bei der Brücke) eine Schlacht mit ca 60 Leuten im Gange, die man nicht schöner in irgendeinem BG haben konnte..


----------



## shadow24 (12. Juni 2008)

ich kill lowis nur wenn die mich angreifen


----------



## Severos (12. Juni 2008)

Ne seitdem ich mit meinem magier und mit meinem schurken immer stundenlang gegankt wurde beim questn , bin ich es leid hordler zu verschonen...


----------



## Pitysplash (12. Juni 2008)

Töten Ja,ganken Nein!Lustig ist natürlich wenn er mobs am Hintern hat,ihm zu helfen,ihn reggen zu lassen und ihn dann fein säuberlich zu zerhäckseln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich spiele das Spiel ein wenig RP mäßig mit (Nein spiele nit aufn RP server) so wie in der Geschichte hassen sich Horlder und Allies.Da wird kein unterschied gemacht ob der Gegenüber "schwächer" ist.


----------



## Archiebald (12. Juni 2008)

töten, sofern derjenige meine kräuter anfasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ansonsten wünsch ich jedem n schönen tag, der unter meinem level ist


----------



## picollo0071 (12. Juni 2008)

Ich lasse den Typen für gewöhnlich weiterlaufen. Frei nach dem Motto: "Was du nicht willst das man dir tut, das füge auch keinem andren zu"
Ich will ja auch nicht von einem XXX lvl höher angesiedelten Char umgerissen werden.
Der Spass hört sich unter 3 Umständen auf:
1.) Ich hab nen scheiß Tag gehabt, und wirgendwie nervt er mich (Durch anwesenheit oä)
2.) Er fängt an auf mich draufzuklopfen
3.) Er klopft einen anderen aus meiner Fraktion in meiner Anwesenheit


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## FERT (12. Juni 2008)

ich spiel aufm pvp server und da gehört es dazu zu ganken ODER gegankt zu werden.
moi @ allianz tötet alles @ horde. (ausnahmen gibt es immer z.B. männliche tauren, DIE SIND SO KNUFFIG <3  und wenn sie sich dann am hintern kratzen CUTE !111) ... 
aber mei, das gehört dazu und wers nicht verkraftet /mimimimi :> 
mir kommt noch zugute das ich auf dem gleichen realm @ horde meine twinks hochzieh ... von daher kennen einige allys meine twinks :> und man ist vor bekannten gankern ziemlich sicher


----------



## Orgrimas (12. Juni 2008)

Archiebald schrieb:


> töten, sofern derjenige meine kräuter anfasst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich lasse normal auch leben, wenn ich nich grad in stimmung bin auf pvp... allerdings auch nur bei gegner, die so ungefähr meinem level antsprechen!
low level lass ich grundsätzlich in ruhe!
und vom ganken halt ich sowieso nichts... gehört vllt für einige dazu, aber ich finds lästig... wenn man von high chars geplättet wird nur just for fun...

wenn sich ein hordler mir gegenüber auch nett verhält, bin ich auch nett zu ihm! auch wenn er ehre bringen würde!


zb hatte ich letztens ein erlebnis mit meinem 35er jäger im schlingendorntal bei den jägern...
ein hordler... ein level über mir... ebenfalls jäger... verbeugte sich... hat nich angegriffen... also waffenstillstand, wollten beide nur questen!

ich hol also die quests da ein... wat kommt? so ein blöder taurenshami mit level ?? und kloppt mich ohne vorwarnung um... echt toll!

naja... so gibt es solche und solche spieler...


----------



## Sa0SIn (12. Juni 2008)

Töte nur Spieler, die level 70 sind und zwar auch wenn die grade 3 mobs am arsch haben , denn die Allianz kennt da auch keine Rücksicht!^^


----------



## Sapper13 (12. Juni 2008)

Hi,

ich töte und campe weil ich im RL nen Versager bin, ich will damit anderen den Spielspass versauen und mag es wenn sie sich twinks machen und mich zuflamen xD

olololo rOOxOr <- n11 imba Crit rolfmao

Gott bin ich bin so geil, ich würd mich sogar selbst heiraten.

GZ

Sapper


----------



## cM2003 (12. Juni 2008)

Noch lass ich leben, das ändert sich aber mit Sicherheit bald... Mein Twink wird ständig umgehaun von irgendwelchen Allykindern, deshalb werde ich bald auch so loslegen...


----------



## Michael82 (12. Juni 2008)

kommt auf meine laune an,
manchmal helfe ich den sogar


----------



## Caliostra (12. Juni 2008)

Kommt auf die Stimmung an und ob ich PVP - geflaggt bin; im Dämmerwald waren ein paar Wachen mir dumm gekommen, und danach war ich geflaggt. Leider meinten dann ein Alli Krieger und Alli Schamane, mich umhauen zu müssen ... aber ein lvl 33 / lvl 32 haben gegen lvl 38 keine Chance also haben sie Bob besucht.


----------



## Todeshieb (12. Juni 2008)

Jeder Hordi der Ehre bringt, wird gnadenlos gekillt. Low-Lvls natürlich nicht.


----------



## Valleron (12. Juni 2008)

Normal bin ich der ruhige Gemütstyp. Wenn aber jemand nen Lowie angreift hau ich auch zu. Auch wenn ich den kürzeren zieh.


----------



## siLec00 (12. Juni 2008)

Lasse leben, bin Horde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ashen (12. Juni 2008)

Ich spiele bei der Allianz einen Jäger. Ich raide nicht und bgs und arena mach ich auch nich viel. Wenn ich dann spiel such ich mir oft gegenden aus, wo noch niedrigere hordler sind schlingendorntal is ganz gut und dann kill ich da hordler, das gute daran ist, dass sie mir nicht entkommen können, da ich sie mit humanoiden aufspüren kann. manche sind so doof sich 10 bis 15 mal töten zu lassen, bis sie merken, dass sie keine chance haben^^ andere sind leider feige und beleben sich nich wieder, wenn sie merken, dass ich auf sie warte...


----------



## Acusa (12. Juni 2008)

Alpax schrieb:


> Ich meine z.B. wenn ihr als lvl 70er z.B. Kräuter, Erze etc. farmt und euch in einem Gebiet aufhält in dem z.B. lvl 62er sind. Also nicht ganken in dem Sinn, da es ja Ehre bringt, aber dennoch kann ein lvl62er keinen lvl70er besiegen.
> 
> Die Frage: Wenn ihr ein Mitglied der Gegnerischen Fraktion seht, tötet ihr es?
> 
> ...




wenn sie mich angreifen dann ja, fear 3 dots und sie kippen um bin pve server also eh recht selten ^^


----------



## Delhoven (12. Juni 2008)

Was im Weg steht , stirbt halt. Beispiel:

Schattenlab. Mein Priest Kollege und ich waren zum Portstein geflogen um den Rest der Gruppe für ne Runde Lab zu porten (PVE olé ...Ironie^^).

Da kommt doch glatt ne 5er Grp Hordler mit aktiviertem PvP aus dem Lab. Also schnell Port vergessen, Arena Gear angelegt und nachgebufft und dann gogo. Eben umgehauen, 2-3 x gegankt  bis der rest der Grp da war und ab in die Ini. Sowas muss halt sein, wenn die Horde die feindliche Fraktion ist, darauf basiert das Spiel ja letztenendes. Falls Lowies meinen in der Scherbenwelt mit aktiven PvP rumrennen zu müssen, werden auch diese gegankt. Wir spielen auf nem PVE Realm, weil wir es damals nicht besser wussten, daher muss sich jeder bewusst sein, wenn er PvP anmacht, dann wird er umgenietet und gut. 

Bisher ists mir auch einmal passiert, das ich mit aktiviertem PvP Daylies auf der Hellfire Insel gemacht habe und da ein Warri war der mich angegriffen und peinlicherweise auch besiegt hat, da ich noch nem Mob am arsch hatte und wir dann infight die halbe Insel geaddet haben. Da war es dann auch so, das ich nach dem Tod sofort Bufffood Pots und Healpot eingeworden habe und direkt zu dem gerannt bin. Ich glaube so 8-10x ist der dann verreckt. Inklusive 2x mit Wiederauferstehungskrankheit. Aber hey? Pve Gimp sollte halt net irgendwo anfangen harmlose Hunter zu verhauen =)


----------



## Chillers (12. Juni 2008)

Stonewhip schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, wie ich auf einem PvP-Server reagieren würde. Auf THRALL sieht das für mich SO aus:
> 
> "Hat er/sie/es PvP aktiviert, versuche ich es zu töten".
> 
> Grad auf einem PvE-Realm, wo man ja die Wahl hat, ist es töricht, mit Lv40 und aktiviertem PvP durch die Welt zu rennen. Meist ergeben sich da die tollsten Eskalationen draus. Ich erinnere mich an einen Abend, wo ich einen Troll gekillt habe. Der holte einen 70er Kumpel, ich auch... nach ca. 30 Minuten war im Bereich Rebellenlager/Dämmerwald (bei der Brücke) eine Schlacht mit ca 60 Leuten im Gange, die man nicht schöner in irgendeinem BG haben konnte..



Lol, aber hat doch Laune gemacht, oder?

Sowas ist funny  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kindgenius (12. Juni 2008)

War mal mit lvl 64 in Höllenfeuerhalbinsel. Da wollte ich ganz friedlich mit meiner Gruppe ins Blutkessel gehen und paar Sachen holen, als mir ein lvl 70 Blutelfpaladina über den Weg lief.
Meint sie gleich sie müsste mich angreifen oO
Also, da ich ehrlich gesagt schon die Hoffnung verloren hatte, runter vom Mount, Höllenhäscher ausgepackt und los gehts.
.
.
.
.
Nach 5 Minuten war der Kampf immer noch nicht vorüber, sie war auf Schutz geskillt o_O
Ich war auch mal so toll und hab ihr HP auf 65% (oder so) runtergeschraubt, während ich noch bei 30% stand.

Najoooo und dann kamen meine Kumpels halt und najooo...."Kabumm" sag ich mal nur.

Btt: Ich bin jetzt (immer noch -.-) 67 und lasse immer kleine Hordler davonlaufen, weil ich weiß, dass ich auch nicht von den "Größeren" angestunken werden möchte. Edit: Naja, ok, ein oder zwei vllt, mehr nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daywa (12. Juni 2008)

Erst spielen, dann töten.


----------



## Shadowstar79 (12. Juni 2008)

Ich kill alles was sich bewegt.. warum bin ich denn sonst auf nen PvP server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 joar Lowis lass ich in ruh.. und Gegankt wird nur als Rache wenn die mich zuvor mit 2-3 Mann gegankt haben !


----------



## Natureclaw (12. Juni 2008)

Ich für meinen Teil lasse jeden Allie leben, der mich net provoziert - KoS sind im Prinzip nur bestimmte Gilden(wobei dies aber auf Gegenseitigkeit beruht).

Und jenach Stimmung nehme ich an den PvP Schlachten an der Sonnenbrunnen-Insel teil ^^


----------



## hödr (12. Juni 2008)

Hmm interesantes Ergebnis.


Für meinen Teil (hordler) töte ich  alles was rot ist. Sei es mit meinem 70 gegen lvl 62 oder auch wenn es aussichtslos für mich aussieht wie z.B. mein 70er gegen 3 70er und mein momentan noch 69er gegen einen 70er. Mir macht open PVP viel Spass und lebe es dementsprechent auch.

Ich möchte jetzt so etwas hören wie:"toll mit nem 70er kann 62er killn kann doch jeder".

Ich greife wie schon oben gesagt auch gegner an wo es für mich aussichtslos aussieht. 


Gruß


----------



## Fluti (12. Juni 2008)

leben lassen, was bringt es mir einen zu killn wenn er grad am erz abbaun ist. Ein zeichen der Schwäche, wenn man hinterrücks angreift.

Wenn einer am Erzabbu ist, dieses ich auch grad abbauen wollte, ist doch egal dann flieg ich zum nächsten. Ist ja nicht so das es in jedem gebiet nur ein Erzvorkommen gibt. Genauso ist es beim partikel farmen und all den anderen dingen.


----------



## Arleen. (12. Juni 2008)

Mir ist egal obe level 1 oder 70.
Haue es um wenn mir etwas über den Weg läuft.
Nein ich war nicht immer so XD
Wurde oft genug beim questen oder farmen gekillt.
Finds witzig wenn ein kleiner Allianzer versucht noch weg zu laufen.
2 Dots drauf.....und besonders Gnome,die machen so ein schönes Geräusch wenn man sie legt.


----------



## Valleron (12. Juni 2008)

Ashen schrieb:


> Ich spiele bei der Allianz einen Jäger. Ich raide nicht und bgs und arena mach ich auch nich viel. Wenn ich dann spiel such ich mir oft gegenden aus, wo noch niedrigere hordler sind schlingendorntal is ganz gut und dann kill ich da hordler, das gute daran ist, dass sie mir nicht entkommen können, da ich sie mit humanoiden aufspüren kann. manche sind so doof sich 10 bis 15 mal töten zu lassen, bis sie merken, dass sie keine chance haben^^ andere sind leider feige und beleben sich nich wieder, wenn sie merken, dass ich auf sie warte...




Du bist genau so jemand den ich nicht ab kann. Sich an schwächeren vergreifen -->  (Ironie an) Großer Held. Respekt  (Ironie aus). Geh ins BG und kloppf dich mit Leuten auf deinem lvl.


----------



## inselberg (12. Juni 2008)

es ist doch so dass man nur angegriffen wird wenn man 3 mobs am ar*** hat, afk an nem flugpunkt sitzt, oder mit <30% hp oom regeneriert.

ich hab jetzt knapp 400tage played und mich hat noch NIE jmd 1on1 angegriffen (stufe 70) wenn ich mit voller hp/mana durch die gegend gerannt bin, also kommt mir nicht mit zu märchen wie "ich greif jeden an" ohne ein "der wesentlich schwächer ist" dranzuhängen.


----------



## Arleen. (12. Juni 2008)

400 Tage.......hust

Ka auf welchem Server du bist.Aber bei uns würdest du sicher nicht in aller Seelenruhe
rumlaufen können.Egal ob mit vollen oder halbvollen Balken.


----------



## pheonix312 (12. Juni 2008)

Ich lasse Leben (Horde)

Warum soll ich jmd. töten der mir nichts getan hat .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bierdieb (12. Juni 2008)

Naja, theoretisch müsste man sogar noch weiter unterscheiden..
Storytechnisch betrachtet müsste man eigentlich alles umhauen was nicht der eigenen Fraktion angehört.
"Warum tötest du Lowlevel Allys?" - "Weil sie es verdient haben!"

Aber grundsätzlich lasse ich leben, vor allem da ich noch genau in Erinnerung habe wie ich früher gekotzt habe wenn ich beim Questen immer wieder von Allys gekillt worden bin die entweder zig Level über mir waren oder mit drei oder vier Mann da rumrannten. Aber lustig ists wenn man sich ins Startgebiet stellt und guckt wie alle panisch flüchten wenn sie den Totenkopf-Hordler sehen =)


----------



## Shrukan (12. Juni 2008)

ich spiele aufm PvE-Server und wenn mich irgendein Hordler nervt sonst wie rumspringt und PvP an hat, dann überlege ich ihn umzulegen ^^
aber unser Server ist ganz friedlich bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen die es immer gibt ;P


----------



## L-MWarFReak (12. Juni 2008)

Ja ich töte... aber nicht weil ich die ehre will, sondern weil es schon spaßig ist, einen ally 2 schüsse reinzudrücken wenn er gerade reggt^^ (nein ganken tue ich nie... dafür hab ich zuviel RL und zu wenig zeit)

Ganz besonders mag ich AFK N811n die ich auf dem weg nach kara sehe^^ das ist immer super xD

LG


----------



## L-MWarFReak (12. Juni 2008)

Bierdieb schrieb:


> Aber grundsätzlich lasse ich leben, vor allem da ich noch genau in Erinnerung habe wie ich früher gekotzt habe wenn ich beim Questen immer wieder von Allys gekillt worden bin die entweder zig Level über mir waren oder mit drei oder vier Mann da rumrannten. Aber lustig ists wenn man sich ins Startgebiet stellt und guckt wie alle panisch flüchten wenn sie den Totenkopf-Hordler sehen =)




Zu doof dass die Allys in dem Gebiet leider kein pvp haben... nicht mal auf nem pvp server.. ausser vllt westfall, aber im wald von elwynn haben sie es nicht an, um genau so etwas zu verhindern.


----------



## Kankru (12. Juni 2008)

Ich spiele auf nen PVE Server, wenn da einer PVP an hat, selbst schuld, egal welcher lvl.
Finds auch ganz lustig, ne Zeit lang sind bei Crossroads einige Mitspieler mit pvp rumgeltscht, naja als ein paar allies kamen, war ich der einzige überlebende^^


----------



## Albra (12. Juni 2008)

ich bin eine recht friedliche muh grade auf der hfh hielt ich es seinerzeits immer sodas ich die lowbies eher verscheucht hab besonders wenn sie mich vom tappen abhalten wollten..
Meistens reichts dann meinen grünen drachen auszupacken und neben ihm zu landen  
danach bedank ich mich sogar falls ich den kleinen nochmal sehe ^^
was mir aber sehr gegen den strich geht sind allies die beim ogerfarmen meinen dazwischenfunken zu müssen und danach die beine in die hand nehmen.. hab damit schon wertvolle ruffarmzeit verschwendet diese feiglinge zu suchen
derzeit wird aber die alte welt abgefarmt.. der baron schuldet mir noch sein reittier für meine sammlung


----------



## Derbösetaure (12. Juni 2008)

hmm
also wer unter meinem lvl ist stirbt sowieso, warum?
einfach so, weil ichs kann und weils mir damals auch nicht besser ging, der sträkere überlebt nunmal^^
70er greif ich eigentlich nur an wenn sie mir wegfarmen was ich farmen will
oder wenn sie mich mit dämlichen emoticons zumüllen 
oder wenn sie s3 haben und meinen sie wären sowieso die geilsten 

kommt immer drauf an^^ wenn ich irgendwelche 19/29/39/49/59/70 gnom schurken sehe werde ich sie garantiert umbringen
andererseits gibts auch allys (bin horde) mit denen man sich versteht ohne ein wort zu sagen und sich sogar mal gegenseitig hilft bei wasauchimmer


----------



## Outrager (12. Juni 2008)

Mit meinem Allianz Account bzw. den Chars auf dem PvP Server = Angriff

Egal ob er am Erz abbauen ist, am Reggen, Questen oder sonst was macht / oder eben auch nicht macht.
Egal ob er für mich grau, grün, gelb, himmelblau oder schwarz ist ... und es ist mir auch wurst wenn er noch 10% hp hat.
Seit ich damals - vor langer Zeit - von 5 Hordlern die allesamt "??" für mich waren, umgehauen und gegankt wurde, kenne ich auch keine Gnade mehr! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann mir keiner erzählen das es ihm auf einem PvP Server in Stranglethorn - oder sonst wo - besser ergangen ist.
PvP ... sagts eigentlich schon, wer damit nicht klar kommt soll auf einen anderen Server (jaja, habt ihr alle sicherlich schon -zig Male gehört!).
Wozu gibts aber sonst die Unterschiede? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe dann aus diesen und anderen Gründen einen Zweit-Acc. auf einem RP Server eröffnet. Auf dem PvP spiele ich eigentlich schon länger nicht mehr...


Mit meinem Horden Account auf dem RP Server = Gnade

Auch wenn jemand im PvP Modus ist und ich ihn hinterrücks angreifen könnte, da lass ich's jeweils sein.
Sind meiner Ansicht nach halt zwei verschiedene Welten.

PvP = unfair 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


RP = fairplay


----------



## Malakas (12. Juni 2008)

» schrieb:


> Folgende Situation :
> 
> Ich bin im Schattenmondtal, baue grade Erz ab und hab noch PvP vom BG an.
> Ein Allyhunter kommt mit seinem 60% Mount und Grünen Equip angeschwebt und meint, mich attakieren zu müssen...
> ...




Boahhhh bist du grasssssss : ) sag bloss es hat zwischen den crits auch bäm bäm gemacht...


----------



## Ronas (12. Juni 2008)

das kommt bei mir immer auf meine stimmung an hrhr


----------



## Mayroi (12. Juni 2008)

Ich kill alles und werd von allem gekillt Dafür mimi ich nicht rum Bei uns aufem Server wars immer jeder killt jeden Früher haben die High End Gilden alle in Ruhe gelassen dann hat jeder jeden gekillt Passiert Spielt halt net aufem PVP Server


----------



## _Gringo_ (12. Juni 2008)

Als Hexer bin ich von Grund auf böse und töte alles hordenartige von lvl 1-70. Wems nicht passt der soll auf nen PVE Server wechseln! Ganz einfach!


----------



## Nancho (12. Juni 2008)

Ich töte nur, wenn der Gegner meint, mich zu nerven, wie z.b.: mich die ganze Zeit zu stunnen, wie Schurken es gerne tun, die machen das auch, wenn sie 10 Level unter mir sind und das kann ich ned ab. Wenn mich die Hordler in Ruhe lassen, tue ich auch niemanden was. Bei mir is es immer Notwehr oder Rache, bin Heilerin, sterb dann eh schnell^^ Naja und wenn jemand in Not is oder so, greif ich schon mal mit an.
Mfg Nancho


----------



## Arnien (12. Juni 2008)

ZITAT(Ashen @ 12.06.2008, 09:51) 
Ich spiele bei der Allianz einen Jäger. Ich raide nicht und bgs und arena mach ich auch nich viel. Wenn ich dann spiel such ich mir oft gegenden aus, wo noch niedrigere hordler sind schlingendorntal is ganz gut und dann kill ich da hordler, das gute daran ist, dass sie mir nicht entkommen können, da ich sie mit humanoiden aufspüren kann. manche sind so doof sich 10 bis 15 mal töten zu lassen, bis sie merken, dass sie keine chance haben^^ andere sind leider feige und beleben sich nich wieder, wenn sie merken, dass ich auf sie warte...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wow-cd aus cover nehmen - unterlippe schnappen - kräftig dran ziehen - cd einlegen und *knuffbangbäng* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
                                                                  ........und das jeden tag!!!!!!!



pheonix312 schrieb:


> Ich lasse Leben (Horde)
> 
> Warum soll ich jmd. töten der mir nichts getan hat ....
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kammarheit (12. Juni 2008)

... erst spiel ich mit dennen... Fear... Gedankenkontrolle... und dann folgt das schlachtfest... ich töte egal wo egal wer.

lg


----------



## Nortrom141 (12. Juni 2008)

hmm...also wenn sie mir ehre bringen is klar das ich sie umhaue...aber kommt auch drauf an...wenn ich grad i.wie sauer bin or so...dann isses mir egal welches lvl sie haben... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodfistus (12. Juni 2008)

Nein - grundsätzlich wird da kein Lowlevel angefasst.

Einzige Ausnahme:

Ein Lowlevel der z.B. versucht die Türme (Daily) zu machen, der muss schon damit rechnen vor die Augen zu kriegen.


----------



## RavenC (12. Juni 2008)

Ich lasse leben...
Ich weiß auch nicht, ich kann niemanden weh tun, sowohl im RL als auch im Spiel... auf NPC dagegen haue ich gerne mal drauf, hmm mir fällt grad auf warum mein Fernseher der meistens mal rumspinnt so viele Beulen und Dellen hat xD

Auf BG is das wieder n anderes Thema, wenn es nun mal nicht anders geht, muss eben der Hordi dran glauben... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (12. Juni 2008)

Ich töte nur offensichtliche Goldfarmer. (Also ihr Jäger, gebt euren Pets schnell Namen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Und Leute die mir Kräuter klauen wollen.....


----------



## Fabchizzel (12. Juni 2008)

Also mal was zum Thema:

Ich hab mit 64 mit nem Kumpel damals auch 64 stundelang zewi 70iger gegankt ;-)
Das war der größte Spass... Die habens nicht auf die Reihe bekommen uns die Türme auf
der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel weg zu nehmen ;-)
Das macht viel mehr Spass als 64er zu killen... wenn man 70 ist, aber scheiss drauf ich machs trotzdem oO


----------



## Captain_Chaos (12. Juni 2008)

Bin Horde, aber tief in meinem Herzen Allianzler. Was soll ich denn dann ankreuzen?!

Sofern der andere nicht anfängt lasse ich ihn in Ruhe. Meistens helfe ich auch, wenn ich sehe, dass er gegen die Mobs wenig Chancen hat. Das gehört für mich einfach zum guten Ton. Höflichkeit. Was man in diesem Spiel nur sehr selten findet. Wenn er dann doch anfängt auf mich draufzukloppen, haue ich zurück.


----------



## Pro_noob (12. Juni 2008)

ist bei mir immer situationsbedingt is der gegner mehr als 1-2 lvl über mir hau ich ihn nur um wenn er von mobs bedrängt wird ist er vom lvl her ebenbürtig oder unter mir wird er erst recht umgehauen (wobei mehr als 2-3 lvl unter mir für mich ein absolutes no-go is, den sowas ist dumm und zeugt von der eigenen geistige größe)

und warum ich das mache? RICHTIG! den ich spiele auf nem pvp server, dessen sollte sich jeder der auf solchen Servern spielt bewusst sein und wechseln falls es ihm nich gefällt


----------



## Ghark (12. Juni 2008)

also ich töte lowies

wenn ich lust darauf habe, 
wenn Sie nerven, 
als Ausgleich wenn ich mit dem Twink mal wieder in Tarrens Mühle auf die Glocke bekommen habe,
aus langeweile,
als nervenkitzel auch mal mitten in IF

oder, und das ist der Hauptgrund

*wenn es ein Ally ist* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*hey, ich bin mit Leib und Seele Schurke...da wird das ja schon fast von mir verlangt

FÜR DIE HORDE*


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (12. Juni 2008)

also ich töte in der regel keinen der chancenlos ist... es gib jedoch 2 gilden auf dem server von denen ich jeden char angreife....egal ob stufe 10 oder 70


----------



## Osse (12. Juni 2008)

je nachdem wie ich lust habe. aber wer nicht von einem auf seinem level unschlagbaren gegner umgeholzt werden will, muss auf einem pve server ja auch kein pvp anmachen.


----------



## Kammarheit (12. Juni 2008)

Wenn man das zum teil liest dürfte es auf den PvP Servern Blümchen regnen und alle liegen sich in den Armen. Ich glaub wenn ihr in der situation seid killt ihr trotzdem.. die macht der überlegenheit überfällt euch.


----------



## karstenschilder (12. Juni 2008)

Alpax schrieb:


> Ich meine z.B. wenn ihr als lvl 70er z.B. Kräuter, Erze etc. farmt und euch in einem Gebiet aufhält in dem z.B. lvl 62er sind. Also nicht ganken in dem Sinn, da es ja Ehre bringt, aber dennoch kann ein lvl62er keinen lvl70er besiegen.



Hmm. Als ich 62 war hat mich ein 70er Mage 2 mal versucht zu killen. Beides mal lag er im Dreck. Somit ist es grundsätzlich möglich.


----------



## Borberat (12. Juni 2008)

Ich kill nur wenn ich mich langweile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Spawn. (12. Juni 2008)

ich klatsch eigtl jeden ally der mir beim erze etc farmen begegnet, egal welches lvl.


----------



## Jenny84 (12. Juni 2008)

dergrossegonzo schrieb:


> Ich töte nur offensichtliche Goldfarmer. (Also ihr Jäger, gebt euren Pets schnell Namen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



mein pet hat leider immernoch keinen namen (hab nen jäger) mir will einfach kein ordentlicher name für das vieh einfallen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmm79 (12. Juni 2008)

Ich kill prinzipell keine lowies, außer sie nerven extrem oder sie ganken meine lowie twinks, dann log ich auf meinen hunter twink um ^^


----------



## Oimdudla (12. Juni 2008)

rot wird attackiert!
aber ich campe niemanden in dem sinn, sondern hau sie meistens 1x um
wenn aber nach dem einem mal noch immer keine ruhe is dann nochmal <.<

btw bin horde^^


----------



## Arkoras (12. Juni 2008)

Ashen schrieb:


> Ich spiele bei der Allianz einen Jäger. Ich raide nicht und bgs und arena mach ich auch nich viel. Wenn ich dann spiel such ich mir oft gegenden aus, wo noch niedrigere hordler sind schlingendorntal is ganz gut und dann kill ich da hordler, das gute daran ist, dass sie mir nicht entkommen können, da ich sie mit humanoiden aufspüren kann. manche sind so doof sich 10 bis 15 mal töten zu lassen, bis sie merken, dass sie keine chance haben^^ andere sind leider feige und beleben sich nich wieder, wenn sie merken, dass ich auf sie warte...



O-M-G!

Du solltest besser wieder in den Kindergarten du Wurm, du hast noch einige Jährchen bis du WoW spielen darfst. Typisch, dank dir merkt man wieder, wie viele scheiss Allys es gibt, die genau deine Einstellung haben! Hoffentlich wirst du gebannt.


----------



## theduke666 (12. Juni 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> O-M-G!
> 
> Du solltest besser wieder in den Kindergarten du Wurm, du hast noch einige Jährchen bis du WoW spielen darfst. Typisch, dank dir merkt man wieder, wie viele scheiss Allys es gibt, die genau deine Einstellung haben! Hoffentlich wirst du gebannt.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Tja, würde ich sagen:
Voll reingefallen, oder glaubst Du das wirklich?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShadowOfTheMoon (12. Juni 2008)

Wenn ich auf 70 bin werd ich das wohl machen ^^ da ich auch immer gekillt werd wenn ich gerade aus dem BG komme -.- z.B. Freitag raus aus dem BG nach Tanaris -> Gadgetzan  dort ein Level 50 Draenei Hexer hezt mir nen Fluch auf den Hals(i n der Stadt) plötlich alle wachen auf den drauf, ich dachte schon puh glück gehabt geh aus der stad raus reite in bissel und kille dann ein paar von den schurken üfr quests plötzlich BÄM Schattenblitz fluch ich seh den net dann seh ich ihn plötlich, 6 level über mir, pet drauf einschüchtern Zorn des Wildtiers alles an schüssen er noch die Hälfte und dann kam auch noch so ein Menschen pala hinzu ich dacht mir ok die machen ja eh keinen schaden aber DER war anders, naja endete mit tot meinserseits '-.-
Back to topic: Jap ich werds machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ok ich machs auch jetz teilweise *muhahahaha*
Gefundene rechtschreibfehler dürfen Behalten werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theduke666 (12. Juni 2008)

ShadowOfTheMoon schrieb:


> ... ich dahct mir ok die machen ja eh keinen schaden aber DER war anders...


G R O E L



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skulldemon (12. Juni 2008)

Ich lasse alle Leute leben, dir mir nichts tun... Wer mich dann angreift, muss auch mit den Konsequenzen leben/sterben... BTW bin Hordler =)


----------



## mmm79 (12. Juni 2008)

Ashen schrieb:


> Ich spiele bei der Allianz einen Jäger. Ich raide nicht und bgs und arena mach ich auch nich viel. Wenn ich dann spiel such ich mir oft gegenden aus, wo noch niedrigere hordler sind schlingendorntal is ganz gut und dann kill ich da hordler, das gute daran ist, dass sie mir nicht entkommen können, da ich sie mit humanoiden aufspüren kann. manche sind so doof sich 10 bis 15 mal töten zu lassen, bis sie merken, dass sie keine chance haben^^ andere sind leider feige und beleben sich nich wieder, wenn sie merken, dass ich auf sie warte...




OMG,
das sind solche leute die meine twinks ganken ^^
Aber wart nur bis mein großer böser hunter kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt mal im ernst, is dir wirklich so langweilig das du sowas machst?
Es bringt deinen char net weiter, und gehst anderen unheimlich auf die nerven,
das ist doch reine Zeitverschwendung (Deine, und die der Leute die du gankst)


----------



## Bhodi (12. Juni 2008)

rot ist tot

mir is vollkommen egal welches level, wo, wieviel hp oder obs ne weibliche spielerin is oder n maenlicher.

spiele allianz, wenns geht hau den gegerischen spieler auf 2% und lass ihn vonnem mob finishen... repkosten verteilen!

pvp realm.


----------



## theduke666 (12. Juni 2008)

mmm79 schrieb:


> OMG,
> das sind solche leute die meine twinks ganken ^^
> ...


LoL, noch einer.... unglaublich, habt ihr seinen Beitrag mal komplett gelesen???


----------



## mmm79 (12. Juni 2008)

theduke666 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Naja, es gibt durchaus genug solche leute.
Nurn Bespiel:
Ich, damals, ka welches lvl, im Steinkrallengebirge bei den harpyien am questen (also muss es recht low gewesen sein), wurde zwischen 30 und 45 min von 2 70iger allies gecampt. Ich war zwischendurch weg, ging Fernsehen usw., als ich wiederkam, waren die noch immer da und standen bei meiner Leiche.

Und ich vermöbel trotz alldem keine lowies, will denen sowas net antun, außerdem isses einfach nur Zeitverschwendung, im bg bekommst wenigsten ehre.


----------



## The Future (12. Juni 2008)

Die Frage ist Sinnlos da die allies es nur zu 5 gegen nen lv 40er schaffen habe bisser nicht einen erlebt der allein das probiert hatt.


----------



## Dupri (12. Juni 2008)

Rot wird platt gemacht!^^ 

Das ist ein ganz natülicher Reflex geworden. 
Muss aber auch sagen, das ist erst mit der Zeit gekommen.... 
Schlechte Erfahrungen in low levels mit der Horde gemacht und jetzt wird zurück gekillt^^


mfg


----------



## Slit of Arthas (12. Juni 2008)

Seh ich auch so. Rot muss tot, fertig. 
Wenn die Gegner grau sind, dann kommts auf meine Tageslaune an aber sobald ich auch nur ein Fitzelchen Ehre dafür krieg ist mir alles egal. So viel RP muss schließlich sein (Horde, UD). Ganken tu ich Regel nicht. Wenn dann höchstens aufmüpfige Nachtelfen ololol gimpstep Dagger Rogues, die meinen, mich angreifen zu müssen. Es gibt in WoW nichts besseres, als einen männlichen Nachtelfen elendig verrecken zu sehen. NICHTS. 
Also: Töten und töten lassen, ich lebe auch mit den Konsequenzen wenn ich meinen Hunter (atm 56) spiele. Ich wehre mich aber. Immer.

Grüße


----------



## gambrinus (12. Juni 2008)

ich spiel zwar auf nem pve server,bin aber immer auf pvp-modus....
daher ist es für mich keine frage das ich beim farmen(sch...egal welches lvl)
alles kill was mir nicht entkommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
da ich einige twinks habe muss ich auch in lowlevelgebiete mit meinem 
70er UD wl........es wird ja niemand gezwungen auf pvp zu machen(auf einem pve server)
und wenn ich dann einen oder eine seh TÖTEN TÖTEN TÖTEN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich glaub das ist auch der sinn des spiels!

wenn ich mit einem twink unterwegs bin(lvl 34) und mich sieht ein ally(lvl52) stelln 
die meisten sofort auf PvP um und killn mich...aber was solls DAS IST EIN SPIEL
und das coole an einem PvE server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ps:würd aber nie auf die idee kommen stunden lang irgendwelchen lowies aufzulauern


----------



## Orinas16 (12. Juni 2008)

Da ich meinen ersten Char auf einem PVP Server angefangen habe, wurde ich andauernd gekillt und werde es immer noch (Lvl 52 halt erst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Durch die Erfahrung des andauernden Corpse Runs, kille ich nie Lowies, außer sie greifen mich an. Zusätzlicher Nachteil meines Chars, ich bin Gnom, auf mich hats sowieso jeder Hordler abgesehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Triacetontriperoxid (12. Juni 2008)

Ich bin gerade hier, weil mein Chara grad von nem High levler umgenietet wurde :/ (und bis ich hier fertig bin ist er hoffentlich weiter gezogen)
Ich spiel ja beide Seiten und bin noch nicht sonderlich hoch vom Level her, deshalb lass ich auch alles leben, weil ich ja meistens sowieso nur High levlern begegne (die mich in 90% der Fälle umnieten)
Aber wenn ich andere treffe die auf dem selben level oder niedriger sind, dann lass ich die schon in Ruhe, solange man mir nichts tut dann tu ich auch nichts trotz PvP Server. 
Sollte mich aber jemand angreifen, dann setz ich mich auch trotz Chancenlosigkeit zur Wehr.

Außer jemand killt mich während ich afk bin und ich begegne der Person, dann gibt es Rache -.-
(deshalb geh ich jetzt auf Nachtelfenjagd >D)


----------



## Waldschurke (12. Juni 2008)

Ich lasse immer leben ausser wenn ich in pvp stimmung bin und net lust habe zu ganken gehe ich mit kollegen ins schlingendorntal und fetzte ein paar allys down oder ich gehe alleine aber da machts weniger fun.
Sonst wenn sie mich nicht anviesieren oder doofe sachen machen kille ich sie net oder helfe sogar bei Quets
Wenn sie umloggen auf ihren 70er und ich bi nur mit meinem twink on blende ich oder logge auch um auf meinen main (fair)
Ganken lasse ich mich nie wenn jemand es versucht logge ich um oder hole ein paar kollegen die mit mir die 70er gruppe weg walzen


----------



## exodit (12. Juni 2008)

ein multi in ne questgruppe im schlingendorntal .. warten bis die großen 70er allies kommen und die dann mitn paar kumpels töten ... klappt fast immer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gottdrak (12. Juni 2008)

Die Idiotie hier kennt wohl wirklich keine Grenzen ...


----------



## TerekNor (12. Juni 2008)

Ich glaube, dass ist absolut serverabhängig. In meinem Fall war ich laaaange auch auf der "leben-lassen" Schiene. Aber ich bin einfach zu oft beim farmen und lvln...ohnehin fast down...noch umgehauen worden. 

Inzwischen wird alles getötet was sich bewegt....seit dem ist ist der Frustfaktor weg. So belastend das vor allem für non DD`s ist...aber auf nem pvp server liegt das ja auch in der Natur der Sache. Einfach alles wegnatzen..dann muss man sich net ärgen und es trifft garantiert nie den falschen..^^


----------



## Hattua (12. Juni 2008)

vorab: ich bin ally, spiele auf KdV (pvp-server). da bin ich gelandet, weil ein freund gesagt hat "ich spiele dort, melde dich da an" ohne zu wissen was pvp bedeutet ( nein, ich bin kein kiddie, ich bin ein alter sack über 40 und wow ist mein erstes spiel dieser art ^^ )

mein prinzip: tust du mir nix, tue ich dir nix. ich lande auch mal neben einer 5er-horden-gruppe die grade in nagrand auf den nimmersatten einprügelt und schiesse mit drauf... und wenn ein hordler erkennbar zuviel mobs am bein hat, helfe ich auch aus.

ausnahmen gibts ab und an in süderstade, dunkelhain oder schlingendorntal. wenn von da hilferufe kommen rückt schonmal ne gruppe aus, um den kleinen wieder das questen zu ermöglichen. 

und mit horde habe ich auch schon zusammen gequestet... :-) gruss an Nosferát... 

wenn mich einer umhaut - ok. das 2. mal umhauen... ich grummele vor mich hin. das 3. mal... leute sammeln und zurückschlagen.

gruss

hattua


----------



## LeetoN2k (12. Juni 2008)

Wie ich lustig bin und ob ich grade Lust habe abzumounten bzw hinterherzulaufen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bin Allianz..


----------



## Alpax (12. Juni 2008)

Ashen schrieb:


> Ich spiele bei der Allianz einen Jäger. Ich raide nicht und bgs und arena mach ich auch nich viel. Wenn ich dann spiel such ich mir oft gegenden aus, wo noch niedrigere hordler sind schlingendorntal is ganz gut und dann kill ich da hordler, das gute daran ist, dass sie mir nicht entkommen können, da ich sie mit humanoiden aufspüren kann. manche sind so doof sich 10 bis 15 mal töten zu lassen, bis sie merken, dass sie keine chance haben^^ andere sind leider feige und beleben sich nich wieder, wenn sie merken, dass ich auf sie warte...



Ich kann mich jetzt nur auf meinen Server beziehen. Aber da habe ich den Eindruck, das ca. 80% aller Hordler EXAKT so vorgeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Torbadur (12. Juni 2008)

Ich bin Ally töte lowies nur wenn sie a) pvp an haben und mir erz/kräuter wegfarmen
                                                     b) sie open pvp gemacht haben ( z.B. Höllenfeuer PVP) und den Buff für Raid haben wollt


----------



## sindi (12. Juni 2008)

bis jetzt sieht es so aus

Hordler killt Ally: 50,2%
Ally killt Hordler: 42.4%
Hordler killt nicht Ally: 49.8%
Ally killt nicht Hordler: 57.6%


----------



## JP_1018 (12. Juni 2008)

Ich bin ein kleines Arschloch, ich kill alles was mir vors visir läuft, gibts aber keine ehre fürs opfer wird zur einmal gekillt, bei allen andern stell ich schon mal grill und zelt auf


----------



## Ilunadin (12. Juni 2008)

Entweder der Gegner ist auf meinem Niveau oder er darf Leben,es seidenn er will mich killen währen dich mit MObs beschäftigt bin,da  darf der alli dran glauben


----------



## talsimir (12. Juni 2008)

Ich spiele Horde und Allianz und wenn ich nen Low Hordler oder Allianzler sehe und ich grade iwie net gut gelaunt bin hau ich den schon mal um, das selbe haben sie damals auch mit uns gemacht-.-... KÖNNTEN ja twinks von denen sein xP.....!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## talsimir (12. Juni 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> O-M-G!
> 
> Du solltest besser wieder in den Kindergarten du Wurm, du hast noch einige Jährchen bis du WoW spielen darfst. Typisch, dank dir merkt man wieder, wie viele scheiss Allys es gibt, die genau deine Einstellung haben! Hoffentlich wirst du gebannt.




Kennste das Wort I_R_O_N_I_E?^^ Solltest es mal G_O_O_G_L_E_N unter www.google.de x)!


----------



## Osyrion (12. Juni 2008)

Ich bin Horde und ich töte! 

Solangs rot is, liegts im dreck! Mir ladde ob 59 oder 70!


----------



## Madrake (12. Juni 2008)

hm warum gibt es nicht die Möglichkeit, beide Fraktionen anzuwählen? Ist auch durchaus möglich...

z.B. auf PvP Server a Horde spielen und auf PvP Server b Allianz (auch wenn nicht beide 70 sein sollte das mal dahingestellt)


aber ansonsten solange die mich nicht angreifen, greif ich sie nicht an - egal welche Fraktion nun


mfg


----------



## Kankru (12. Juni 2008)

Derbösetaure schrieb:


> andererseits gibts auch allys (bin horde) mit denen man sich versteht ohne ein wort zu sagen und sich sogar mal gegenseitig hilft bei wasauchimmer



Das kenne ich, wir ham nen Alli bei der Arenaquest in Nagrand zum Sieg geholfen, Er hat sich dadurch ne Menge Arbeit gespart!^^


----------



## Nordwolf1994 (12. Juni 2008)

Naja, bei mir geht es um die stimmung Und  was mein Gegenspieler macht. Ob er Mich angreift oder andersrum.
Aber eig. Lasse ich leben

Lg Euer Nordwolf


----------



## Alpax (13. Juni 2008)

Das Ergebnis ist zwar relativ ausgewogen aber doch geht eines hervor

Horde tötet
Allianz lässt leben 

^^ ... welch Überraschung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spichty (13. Juni 2008)

Wenn nicht gerade aktiv openpvp statt findet lass ich die Leute auch in Ruhe   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thí (13. Juni 2008)

Alpax schrieb:


> Ich meine z.B. wenn ihr als lvl 70er z.B. Kräuter, Erze etc. farmt und euch in einem Gebiet aufhält in dem z.B. lvl 62er sind. Also nicht ganken in dem Sinn, da es ja Ehre bringt, aber dennoch kann ein lvl62er keinen lvl70er besiegen.
> 
> Die Frage: Wenn ihr ein Mitglied der Gegnerischen Fraktion seht, tötet ihr es?
> 
> ...



Kommt immer auf die Situation drauf an, wenn ich irgendwo z.B. Erze Farme und seh einen Spieler der gegnerischen Fraktion wie er an einem Adamantitvorkommen rumhackt, ist er des Todes und das Erz gehört mir. Wiederum hab ich aber schon oftmals Leuten geholfen die beim questen zu viele Mobs gepullt haben und fast abgenibbelt wären...

Ich denk mal jeder hat schonmal nen schwächeren Spieler der rivalisierenden Fraktion getötet, das kann keiner abstreiten. Ab und zu ist es auch ganz witzig die Reaktionen zu beobachten. Mit unter anderem Emotes wie:"Mr.X sagt NEIN zu Euch, auf keinen Fall", oder "Mr.X fleht euch an, wie erbärmlich".^^

Solange man keinen Stundenlang campt ist das nix schlimmes, auch wenns mir selbst passiert. Wer ein Problem damit hat, der muss auf nen PvE-Server wechseln und nicht jammern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightroad (13. Juni 2008)

ich sag dazu nur
wer  vor mir  mit pvp an rumtanzt
ist entweder lebensmüde oder hat langweile

wie würdet ihr reagieren wenn einer   vor euch rumtanzt und euch nen  blatt  gibt wo drauf steht dass er volle verantwortung übernimmt falls ihr im in die allerwertesten tretet?^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (13. Juni 2008)

Alpax schrieb:


> Ich meine z.B. wenn ihr als lvl 70er z.B. Kräuter, Erze etc. farmt und euch in einem Gebiet aufhält in dem z.B. lvl 62er sind. Also nicht ganken in dem Sinn, da es ja Ehre bringt, aber dennoch kann ein lvl62er keinen lvl70er besiegen.
> 
> Die Frage: Wenn ihr ein Mitglied der Gegnerischen Fraktion seht, tötet ihr es?
> mfg


nur wenn er Kroate ist...


----------



## Tabuno (13. Juni 2008)

Dilrak schrieb:


> Je nach dem wie ich lust habe, hab ich das getan (zocke nich mehr)


/sign


----------



## Caveman1979 (13. Juni 2008)

da ich mich nicht auf einem Pvp server befinde und es kommt ein ally mit PvP an ist das nicht eine Einladung?
Ja ist es genauso wie die Gimps die auf der SonnenHalbinsel mit Pvp rum rennen,die sind im lev gleich und da mache ich keine unterschiede ist es an heißt es es gibt klatsche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Migeira (13. Juni 2008)

Naja meiner seits spiele ich in einem Realmpool der mehr horde als allys hat, dazu noch auf einem server der mehr horde beseitzt (gemeint. Blutdurst und Malganis).
Lebe ich nach dem gesetzt entwerder er oder ich!
Also muss der Horden spieler sterben und ja ich log auch um und hau ihn mit meinen 70igern und "ganke" ihn^^


----------



## The Reptil (13. Juni 2008)

[X] Ich lasse leben, bin Allianz

Töte hordler eigentlich nie 
hab ihnen sogar schön öfters bei q geholfen oder sie mir 
peace


----------



## hellwalker79 (13. Juni 2008)

Also wenn mir eine Kuh mit nem Spielernamen über den Weg läuft dann seh ich rot, egal welches Lvl....

Alle anderen sind mir egal, solang es keine Ehre dafür gibt...

Komischerweise hab ich auf dem Weg zur 70 alles angegriffen, auch Spieler weit über mir...keine Ahnung warum


----------



## Mcmacc (13. Juni 2008)

Kommt immer auf meine Laune an.


----------



## VILOGITY (13. Juni 2008)

Ashen schrieb:


> Ich spiele bei der Allianz einen Jäger. Ich raide nicht und bgs und arena mach ich auch nich viel. Wenn ich dann spiel such ich mir oft gegenden aus, wo noch niedrigere hordler sind schlingendorntal is ganz gut und dann kill ich da hordler, das gute daran ist, dass sie mir nicht entkommen können, da ich sie mit humanoiden aufspüren kann. manche sind so doof sich 10 bis 15 mal töten zu lassen, bis sie merken, dass sie keine chance haben^^ andere sind leider feige und beleben sich nich wieder, wenn sie merken, dass ich auf sie warte...




Wie geil......
Bestimmt einen dauerhüpfenden Nachtelf Jäger   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und das gerade ein NAP wie Du sagt "andere sind feige" das zu hören von nem 70er Boon Class Player der mit seinem 70er 
35-42er killt..... jo da drüber musste ich am meisten lachen......

Selbst wenn es das Game hergibt mein grenzdebieler Freund, naaa lass gut sein, ich werde es und WILL es auch nicht mal ansatzweise
verstehen und danke Gott und meiner Mutter das ich nicht so bin wie du......


----------



## dawii (13. Juni 2008)

alles umhauen egal welches lvl spiel auf nem pvp server why not  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Gringo_ (13. Juni 2008)

Ich töte jeden und wenn ich lustig bin lösch ich noch ihre Chars! schließlich bin ich warlock und kennen den Fluch des Charakterlöschens.

Nebenbei futtere ich kleine Kinder zum Frühstück und schubse alte Leute aus em Rollstuhl! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dimelton (13. Juni 2008)

Bin Alli und lasse leben. 
Aber der 50er Schamane (Hordler) in Tanaris hatte vor ein paar Tagen gemeint, er könnte meinen lvl 46er Jägertwink mal eben so umhauen. Schade für ihn. Dumm auch für ihn, dass er es noch 4 mal probiert hat. Und ich war auch noch so freundlich in reggen zu lassen.
Mal ne Frage an die Hordler: Was ist so geil daran mit 70er in Auberdine einzufallen und alles zu killen?


----------



## dawii (13. Juni 2008)

naja ist ma was neues als es die bgs noch nicht gab wa das immer so richtiger kampf aber blizzard hat ma wieder scheiße gemacht und die bgs ins spiel gebracht um sich so die pvp sachen zu farmen


----------



## Gnomthebest (13. Juni 2008)

das ergebnis der umfrage ist überraschend ausgeglichen...

aber erkennbar ist trotzdem, dass die allianzler weniger töten und öfters leben lassen

tja die hordis... die kiddies finden halt niemanden gegen den sie eine chance haben, außer die low-lvls

PS: nein, das war nicht wirklich ernst gemeint (oder vielleicht doch?!)


----------



## Magic! (13. Juni 2008)

ist eig verschieden aber wenn mir der nen kraut oder mob oder sonstwas weg nimmt mach ich ihn platt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Priesthood (13. Juni 2008)

Naja also ich maches ja immer so:

Grundsätzlich töte ich nicht..egal welches lvl; AUßER:
Der Gegner greift mich (mit oder ohne Pet) an,
Sie sind zu zweit oder mehr und greifen mich an,
wenn ich in einem gegnerischen Gebiet bin und ein gegner (den ich auch killen kann) mach bewusst PvP an,
oder wenn ein gegner einem befreundeten Ziel etwas antut...

dazu sag ich noch..alle die grundlos einen niedrig lvl etwas antun oder gar töten ==> ..kämpft doch bitte gegen gleichstarke oder höhere weil es sonst einfach feig ist

Aber was ich gerne mach: ich verfolge einen mim mount so lange, bis der gegner glaubt ich will ihn killen. dann flüchtet er selbst in eine mob-zone und stirbt an den mobs...und ich schau zu

lgcn

PS: bin ally


----------



## morimx (13. Juni 2008)

alexaner666 schrieb:


> nunja das kommt darauf an.
> hässliche gnome töte ich IMMER.
> und wenn sie lvl 15 sind, ich kann diese Rasse auf den Tod nicht ausstehen.
> Selbiges Gild für Zwergfrauen und Nachtelfen mit schlechten kiddylike Namen a la Angeldeath...
> ...




Hässliche Gnome ??????

Die sind doch so süß....

Seid doch froh, dass Ihr mit den Blutelfen jetzt was hübsches habt

Jetzt wirds im PvP schon schwieriger, vorher seid Ihr durch Eure Hässlichkeit immer sofort aufgefallen !!!


----------



## Âlidâri (13. Juni 2008)

Habe folgende Erfahrungen gemacht, ich laufe herum, sehe einen der mir unterlegen wäre, lasse ihn leben, kurz später bin ich im Mobfight mit 4 angedoteten Mobs stehe herum und warte bis sie sterben und mich mit meh oder weniger (halben) Leben zurücklassen und da taucht der mir unterlegene wieder auf, nuzt meine Nachteile aus und gleich damit sein fehlendes eqip usw. aus, er fast tot ich tot. Dann laufe ich oft herum, lasse leben, werde getötet, seitdem kille ich alles was Horde ist.


----------



## Apfelbrot (13. Juni 2008)

Ganz klar töte ich jedes lebende Wesen der Allianz !

HORDE! 


LG 

Apfelbrot


----------



## theduke666 (13. Juni 2008)

> Tötet ihr Gegner die keine Chance haben


Jo


----------



## Webo (13. Juni 2008)

Also da ich auf nem PVE-Server Spieler bin, kann ich nur die Situation in BGs beurteilen, und da wir bei mir alles platt gemacht, was unter meine Waffen kommt !

Nach dem Motto: Töte ihn, oder er tötet dich !


----------



## Schwaiger:) (13. Juni 2008)

ich gebe ihm eisfalle o.ä. hol mir das erz lass ihn leben und hau ab...
spiele horde aufm pvpserver


----------



## Sarcz (13. Juni 2008)

lasse i.d.r alles am Leben.....lowies etc werden nur angegriffen wenn sie micht beim twinken gegankt haben.....


----------



## Philtaylor (13. Juni 2008)

dimelton schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an die Hordler: Was ist so geil daran mit 70er in Auberdine einzufallen und alles zu killen?




Das selbe wie in Tarrens Mühle einzufallen und alles zu killen!^^

mfg

Phil


----------



## Seryma (13. Juni 2008)

Ich töte, bin Horde!

manchmal lass ich sie leben, aber ich hab einfach was gegen die hässliche gnome!!

die muss ich umhauen, da gibts für keinen erbarmen, ob lvl 1 oder 70!


----------



## Sapphiron22 (13. Juni 2008)

FLAME


----------



## Alpax (13. Juni 2008)

Sapphiron22 schrieb:


> FLAME



DUMM


----------



## luXz (13. Juni 2008)

bestimmt hat die hälfte hier "ich töte bin *gegnerische Fraktion*" genommen um sie mies zu machen

also als ich mein warri(horde) auf krag jin(pvp server) gelvlt hab, bin ich ständig von 70ern gekillt worden 

man sieht so gut wie nie allianzler aleine questen entweder haben sie n 70er dabei oder n partner auf ihrem lvl


----------



## Strickjacke (13. Juni 2008)

Wer auf einem PVE Server PVP geflaggt rumläuft (ich frag mich oft nach dem Sinn der Sache bei Low Chars) der ist selber schuld wenn er umgewhuppt wird.

[x] Ist es Rot mach es Tot.


----------



## slook (13. Juni 2008)

wenn der keine chance gegen mich hat....also vom lvl her dann mach ich auf low hp  dann fear oder gedankenkontrolle in eine mobgrp und seh beim sterben zu =)

krag jin horde ftw!!


----------



## Alpax (14. Juni 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> bestimmt hat die hälfte hier "ich töte bin *gegnerische Fraktion*" genommen um sie mies zu machen
> 
> also als ich mein warri(horde) auf krag jin(pvp server) gelvlt hab, bin ich ständig von 70ern gekillt worden
> 
> man sieht so gut wie nie allianzler aleine questen entweder haben sie n 70er dabei oder n partner auf ihrem lvl




lol genau umgekehrt

Allis sind IMMER allein und Hordler haben nen bodyguard dabei .. immmmmmeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## FrightNight (14. Juni 2008)

Also mich wunderts irgendwie garnich das hordler lieber töten als leben lassen und die allis lassen lieber leben. Ob die angst haben gegen einen der 8 lv unter ihnen ist zu kämpfen oder sie einfach "Netter" sind würde ich gerne wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scred (14. Juni 2008)

gegner level in grün oder gelb=killen
ganken tu ich nicht es seiden jemand hat mich gegankt den einmal kurzer rollen tausch


----------



## Briefklammer (14. Juni 2008)

naja manschmal kill ich die und manschmal nich aber alles was unter 1meter ist würd sofort gekillt ;D


----------



## puremorgi (14. Juni 2008)

'ch toete nachtelfen, draenei, gnome und menschen wenn'ch sie seh, aber zwerge lass ich am leben weil die toll sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Spassig is es auch die quest npc's bei escortq's zu killen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

<-- pechschwarzes herz


----------



## Lightning(imba mage)man (14. Juni 2008)

Alpax schrieb:


> Ich meine z.B. wenn ihr als lvl 70er z.B. Kräuter, Erze etc. farmt und euch in einem Gebiet aufhält in dem z.B. lvl 62er sind. Also nicht ganken in dem Sinn, da es ja Ehre bringt, aber dennoch kann ein lvl62er keinen lvl70er besiegen.
> 
> Die Frage: Wenn ihr ein Mitglied der Gegnerischen Fraktion seht, tötet ihr es?
> 
> ...



Ja! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bêàst@Vek'lor (14. Juni 2008)

ich kill den nich... gibt nur stress und leichencamping von den anderen(bin ally)


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (14. Juni 2008)

horde is böser xD

naja aber wenn da nen geflaggter lvl 35 nacktelf durch die sümpfe rennt, wird der eben im vorbeigehen umgehaun^^
aufm pve server: selber schuld


----------



## Spoons (14. Juni 2008)

Naja ich lass die Hordler an Leben !

Aber einmal hat mich so ein Hordler meinen Level 60 twink umgehauen naja da war ich sauer und hab mal eben alles an Horde weggehauen was da war ^^ bin sogar in gegnerische Basis Höllenhalbfeuer Insel rein und hab 2 gekillt :> denn war aber wieder gut ich ich bin wieder friedlich.

Also in Klartext wenn man mich provoziert hau ich drauf sonst mach ich nix

MFG


----------



## luXz (14. Juni 2008)

Alpax schrieb:


> lol genau umgekehrt
> 
> Allis sind IMMER allein und Hordler haben nen bodyguard dabei .. immmmmmeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrr



in meiner ganzen levelzeit dort hab ich noch nie n hordler mit 70er gesehn (zu zweut sehr wenig)

aber allis sehr sehr selten allein und wenn, werden sie gleich umgeklatscht, bei den meisten merkt man ihnen an das es ihre ersten chars sind und sie keine pvp erfahrung haben

gibt auch welche mit denen es richtige nette fights werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alpax (14. Juni 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> allis sehr sehr selten allein und wenn, werden sie gleich umgeklatscht



/sign


----------



## Rainar93 (14. Juni 2008)

Also ich bin Ally und seh Hordler immer in mind. 2-3er grups.
Allerdings wenn ich Hordler sehe egal auf welchem Lvl greif ich die meisten an.

werd schließlich mit twinks usw. au fast immer getötet


----------



## Taurizius (14. Juni 2008)

Ich bin Horde und lasse eigentlich leben, auser wenn wir ans gleiche erzvorkommen vollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crash_hunter (14. Juni 2008)

außerhalb von bgs und arena töte ich prinzipel keine Horde.. es seiden der hordi will unbedingt sterben, dann tue ich ihm den gefalln. Ich bin ally und lasse leben. Das dumme ist immer nur, wenn der hirnverbrannte Hordili dann tot ist kommen plötzlich 2 Gilden und ganken mich... wtf... dabei will ich keinem was, der mir net weh tut.

Crash_Hunter, friedlebender Ally


----------



## Trunks89 (14. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Bin Stolzer alli und habe nen 70 mit den ich gut umgehen kann manchmal lösche ich ein ganzes Hordler Dorf aus und ziehe dan weiter bis zum nächsten ......es macht spass XD  und wenn mir ein 30-60 komm und dänkt er kann mich aufhalten ist er gut wie asche  ....kommen 2 70 haue ich hab und warte paar minuten komme dan wieder mache wo anders weiter =)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arazak (14. Juni 2008)

ich spiele horde und allianz und töte dann wenn ichs chlechte laune hab, also manchmal so, manchmal so :x


----------



## Shamozz (14. Juni 2008)

Ich töte im PvP jeden Alli, der mir übern weg läuft.

Auch lvl 12 Priester!

Warum?

WEIL ICH ES KANN!


----------



## Genomchen (14. Juni 2008)

Also ein lvl 62er kann durchaus nen 70er killen^^ Selbst schon erlebt *duck*^^

btt
..., weil jedesmal wenn ich mir gedacht habe, sei nett, töte ihn nicht, ich im nächsten Moment von irgendnem Schurken & Co gekillt wurde. Also kill ich grundsätzlich alles was lower ist wie ich und von der gegnerischen Fraktion kommt. Bei gleichem Level kommt es auf die Anzahl der Gegner an, aber einen Einzelnen greif ich schon an, es sei denn, ich weiß, das damit mein Farmen fürn Popo is.


----------



## L.Shandro (14. Juni 2008)

also ich tötete jeden ehrebringenden alli wenn mir einer in die quere kam, allerdings nur einmal, außer der ging mir aufn sack oder griff mich sogar an ... hach, das waren zeiten^^


----------



## gottdrak (14. Juni 2008)

Ihr Helden ...


----------



## Gryphus (15. Juni 2008)

Also bei mir und auch in der Gilde ist es eigentlich fast so das nur dann was gekillt wird wenn es Ehre bringt.
Aber da wir auf einen PVP Server sind kommt es auch schon mal vor das ein Kleiner dran glauben muss, aber ich stelle mich nicht nach TM oder sonst wo um 
da alles zu Killen was nicht Niet und Nagel fest ist.

Bei farmen (Egal was und wo) kann das auch anderes aussehen, da ist mir das Level egal, wenn einer am Erz oder Kraut steht kommt es auf meine Laune an.


----------



## Mr.Lennart (15. Juni 2008)

Joa, ich töte je nach dem ob halt "emotes" im spiel sind die Provozieren ansonsten ist es bei mir immer anch lust und laune.


----------



## Laxera (15. Juni 2008)

Dilrak schrieb:


> Je nach dem wie ich lust habe, hab ich das getan (zocke nich mehr)



bin allianzler und lass leben (wenn ich die chance habe: RP-server ^^ da kann man den hordie, auch wenn er einen nervt nicht so einfach killen) - AUSSER: er farmt mir mein zeug weg (wobei mit meinem kräuter farmchara passiert das nicht oft: epic flugmount ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg LAX


----------



## Long_Wolf (15. Juni 2008)

Normalerweise lass ich den "Kleinen" leben. 

Ausnahmen: 

- wenn der auf meiner Kill-on-Sight Liste geparkt ist (Hat dann irgendwann mal nen Twink von mir erwischt oder ist sonstwie negativ aufgefallen). 

-  falls er ebenfalls Erze/Kräuter sammelt (ja da bin ich gemein). Dann gibts erstmal nen Denkanstoß  (am besten nen Stun oder sowas) damit er weiss was ich von ihm will, reagiert er dann immer noch nicht steht er beim Geistheiler.


----------



## QcK (15. Juni 2008)

PVP ist PVP... Also Töte ich Horde egal welchhttp://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?act=post&do=reply_post&f=10&t=46030#
Hilfe Seitenleiste an/auses lvl... wird mit mir auch gemacht also ist es ausgeglichen...


----------



## Suyou (15. Juni 2008)

Also alles was 10-15 Level unter mir ist und sich mir in den Weg stellt kriegt eine gratis Visagen Umgestalltung der aller feinsten art mady by Suyou : ).



Bin Horde und Ally von daher ist mir das wayne welche Fraktion kloppe hauptsache immer mitten in die  ...... Ohren rein : /


In dem Spiel soll man die Gegner Fraktion killn egal welches Level... aber btw. Ulowies sollte man nicht killn das ist böse !


----------



## Two (15. Juni 2008)

Alpax schrieb:


> Ich meine z.B. wenn ihr als lvl 70er z.B. Kräuter, Erze etc. farmt und euch in einem Gebiet aufhält in dem z.B. lvl 62er sind. Also nicht ganken in dem Sinn, da es ja Ehre bringt, aber dennoch kann ein lvl62er keinen lvl70er besiegen.
> 
> Die Frage: Wenn ihr ein Mitglied der Gegnerischen Fraktion seht, tötet ihr es?
> 
> ...



das mit dem 62 kann keinen 70ger tötens timmt nicht ganz, ich und 3kollegen von mir wurden mal von einem 70 hunter angegriffen der seine klasse anscheinend nicht beherschte...wir haben ihn gekillt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Two (15. Juni 2008)

Long_Wolf schrieb:


> Normalerweise lass ich den "Kleinen" leben.
> 
> Ausnahmen:
> 
> ...



soso du bist auch einer von denen wo mit ihren twinks die bestimmt keins chlechtes epic haben andere atacken und wenn sie dann verlieren umloggen^^


----------



## Two (15. Juni 2008)

Shamozz schrieb:


> Ich töte im PvP jeden Alli, der mir übern weg läuft.
> 
> Auch lvl 12 Priester!
> 
> ...


jaja dein höchster char ist auch erst lvl 58 du wirst noch einiges erleben wenn du so weiter macht...dauer camping ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## handyfeuerinecke (15. Juni 2008)

mit meinem 62er schurken einen 6er hunter gelegt und noch 80% hp gehabt n1!!!!

kann nur weiterempfehlen


----------



## Slavik2j (15. Juni 2008)

also ich muss sagen als überzeugter hordler das ich mich eigendlich immer versuche keine lowies zu killen denn, ich denk mir dann immer wenn ich in der situation wäre würde ich auch kotzen wenn mich einer beim questen killt

aber es gibt auch ausnahmen, zb habe ich erz in pestländern gefarmt und und werde mit meinem mage von 3 gnome schurken angegriffen, ich möchte anmerken die waren alle lvl 52 also was denken die sich, hallo ich bin 18lvl über denen ich meine ich geh doch auch nicht mit 70 alleine illidan vor den hals hauen naja aber zum glück kommt sowas selten vor


----------



## Xarod (15. Juni 2008)

27% der atm abgestimmten 1500 leute sind allis und "lassen leben" schön wärs. Bisher haben alle leute die ich gefragt habe, die sowohl Horde als auch allianz gespielt haben gesagt, dass sie öfter von Allis gegankt wurden als von Hordlern. Also irgendwas stimmt hier scheinabr nicht.


----------



## Ichtot71 (15. Juni 2008)

Wie schon gesagt häng von der laune ab wenn ich schlechte laune habe renn ich zu einem der startgebiete und gank alle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ansonsten lass ich sie eig in ruhe auser sie nerven und meinen mich anzugreifen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mfg Ichtot  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neque neque (15. Juni 2008)

Toonfuchs schrieb:


> Da kann ich auch nicht mit abstimmen. Ich spiele auf beiden Seiten. Ansonsten lasse ich Alles jenseits der Schlachtfelder in Ruhe, wenn es mich auch in Ruhe lässt. Wenn ich etwas erschlagen will, was keine Chance hat, nehme ich Eichhörnchen oder Hasen.


sind das die einziegn sachen, die du ohne probleme töten kannst? pala? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## streetzwei (15. Juni 2008)

kommt darauf an wenn sie angreifen kille ich die wenn sie nicht angreifen lasse ich sie evtl leben =P


----------



## Sladex (15. Juni 2008)

rot=tot.


----------



## Maximusthefirst (15. Juni 2008)

Xarod schrieb:


> 27% der atm abgestimmten 1500 leute sind allis und "lassen leben" schön wärs. Bisher haben alle leute die ich gefragt habe, die sowohl Horde als auch allianz gespielt haben gesagt, dass sie öfter von Allis gegankt wurden als von Hordlern. Also irgendwas stimmt hier scheinabr nicht.



und natürlich sind deine persönlichen nachfragen bei MINDESTENS 10 leuten viel representativer als diese umfrage... -.-


----------



## Winn (15. Juni 2008)

Es wird nur zurückgeschosssen^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wer angreift wird gekillt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nick1414 (15. Juni 2008)

Ich spiel nen Zwergen MS-Warri und lass leben,
außer, die erlauben sich dumme Emotes oder hauen mich^^
So amch ichs einfach aus dem Grund,
weil ich weiß, wies is, wenn da son lvl ?? Hordie ankommt...
naja

Cheers


----------



## Panador (15. Juni 2008)

Lasse leben und bin Horde. Hatte es schon oft, dass ich zb als 70er nem 40er Alli gegenüberstand. Reite weiter, danke. Daher nervts aber umso mehr wenn die Situation zb mit nem Twink umgekehrt ist und die Allie-Schweine killen einen einfach so. Am besten noch mitten im Kampf, zu dritt. Krieg da so nen Hass. Mit dem 70er (Magier) lass ich das allgemein, zieh mir aber grad nen Schurken-Twink hoch, da hab ich schon paar mal ausn Stealth angegriffen, aber immer nur etwa gleich-levelige, also +-2 Lvl. Oftmals kamen denen dann natürlich 70er Allies zu Hilfe.... toll... das macht Spaß.


----------



## :+:Mayu:+: (15. Juni 2008)

Ich Lege mich nur mit Gladiatoren an.


----------



## kexed (15. Juni 2008)

Sladex schrieb:


> rot=tot.



besser kann ichs nich beschreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yadmael (15. Juni 2008)

Ich bin nicht böse, aber es fällt schwer, die Alli-Kinder leben zu lassen, wenn sie PvP-markiert sind, 30 LvL unter mir - und mich trotzdem 10 x hintereinander auslachen.  Tut mir leid, Dummheit gehört bestraft.


----------



## Long_Wolf (15. Juni 2008)

Two schrieb:


> soso du bist auch einer von denen wo mit ihren twinks die bestimmt keins chlechtes epic haben andere atacken und wenn sie dann verlieren umloggen^^


Ich bin eher einer von denen der den Level 20+ oder 30+ Twink ausloggt und den 70er Schurken einwechselt um dem dann Level  40+ oder 50+ Helden mal zu zeigen wie man sich fühlt wenn man absolut keine Chance hat. 
Da dies aber nicht viel bringt wenn der Schurke in Shat steht, und der Twink am Popo der Welt ist, pflege ich meine KoS Liste, denn man begegnet sich immer zwei Mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich finde PvP nur dann unterhaltsam wenn man sich gegenseitig gewachsen ist, daher töte ich denjenigen nur so lange bis er begriffen hat das er sich jetzt besser dünne macht. Und bisher waren nur wenige lernresistent...

P.S. Selber fange ich keinen Streit an, für sowas gibts BG oder Arena


----------



## kolopol (15. Juni 2008)

Shamozz schrieb:


> Ich töte im PvP jeden Alli, der mir übern weg läuft.
> 
> Auch lvl 12 Priester!
> 
> ...





/sign^^


----------



## Karatnos (15. Juni 2008)

Nachdem ich abgestimmt hab ( Bin ally , lass leben) habe ist mir was aufgefallen was ich realativ oft bestätigen kann. Allys lassen Low Hordler am Leben aber anderes rum net. Ist das normal weil die Allys denken die Hordler ganken uns wenn man den Low Ally killt und anderes rum denken die Hordler die seien die Ganker und ganken low allys weil die denken das die Allys Angst haben?

Also ich denke ja 

Oder gibt es Realms wo es anders ist?

Ich finde das ist eine Interesante Frage

Auf Antworten würde ich mich gerne freuen


----------



## osamne (15. Juni 2008)

ich töte auch alles da man ja selber immer von allys gekillt wird. heute wieder im vorgebirge von dingesbums erst ein jäger dann später nen hexer. da muss ich einfach jedes mal wenn ich auf meinen main bin jeden ally killen den ich sehe


----------



## Âlidâri (15. Juni 2008)

Winn schrieb:


> Es wird nur zurückgeschosssen^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Folgende Situation: Du(hier: ich^^) bist gerade mit deinem lvl 70 Dotlock unterwegs und siehst wie ein lvl 70 Schurke dich ins Visier nimmt und plötzlich verschwindet, und zwar nicht im Sinne von wegrennen, sondern von echtem verschwinden, was tust du?
a [ ] Ich suche den Schurke nicht und greife den nächsten Mob an, nachdem ich 5 mobs getötet habe und mit 30% mana & hp reggen will haut der Schurke mir [Fieser Trick] rein und schafft so die Vorraussetzungen für einen Stun der anhält bis ich mit meinem Geist Bob persönlich zuwinke.

b [x] Ich verwende unsicchtbarkeit entdecken, rufe instand meinen Teufelsjäger hervor([Paranoia] Buff), suche den Schurke und greife ihn wenn ich ihn gefunden habe an, er hat nicht die Möglichkeit mich wirklich ordentlich im stun zu halten und ich gewinne den Kampf, Bob sieht mich die nächste Zeit nicht wieder.

Ich würde, wie man sieht, b wählen, denn es ist einfach quatsch wenn man schon im Visier ist dem Gegner noch den First-Hit zu geben, am besten noch Hinterhalt oder Fieser Trick + Konzentration, beides Dinge die gegenüber anderen Spells (in diesem Fall eines Schurken) enorm weh tun.


----------



## Rêmus (15. Juni 2008)

form lvn immer schön main im selben gebiet parken. warum? es kommt immer einer vorbei der unnötig störrt und beim 2ten oder 3ten mal wenn er mir bewiesen hat das er mit ?? nen 40er killen kann log ich um und fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ansonsten lass ich trotz pvp realm sie in ruhe solange sie mich in ruhe lassen


----------



## Te-Rax (15. Juni 2008)

Ich bin nicht der typische "ganker", denn ich hab oft genug mitbekommen wie man sich dabei als Opfer fühlt. Wenn ich aber z.B. in Nagrand Grollhufleder farme, und mich bei 30% leben ein Hordler veruscht zu töten, wird gegankt, und das bis zum bitteren ende. Ganz nach dem Motto: Wie du mir, so ich dir.


MfG


----------



## Ecubeam (15. Juni 2008)

Also ich töte meistens alles was da ist aber ich warte nicht bis jemand sich respawnd um ihn gleich nochmal zu töten


----------



## humanflower (15. Juni 2008)

Ich spiele auf einem RP-PvE Server... wenn mich dort jemand agreift Hau ich ihn halt fix um... aber nur wenn er mich angreift!


----------



## Mallekrieger (15. Juni 2008)

Spiele Horde auf PvE-Realm ; meistens lasse ich die Allianzler leben solange sie mir nichts tun. Wie schon so oft hier gesagt: Leben und leben lassen.
Aber wenn jemand meint meine Twinks zu killen oder andere Lowies, dann logg ich fix auf Krieger oder Schurke um (je nach dem wer grad näher dran ist und welches EQ der Alli hat) und hau den erstmal ein bisschen.
Von Ganken halt ich persönlich nicht so viel, aber (ja es gibt immer ein aber  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) manchmal muss das einfach sein. Fragt mich nicht wieso, aber manchmal hab ich son Drang frei nach dem Motto: Den haust du jetzt bis er abhaut.
Ansonsten halt eher der friedlichere Typ  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg Warrer


----------



## Humfred (15. Juni 2008)

Hallo.
wenn mich jemand angreift, "anspuckt" oder mich sonst irgendwie nervt ganke ich ihn, bis er offline geht ;-)
Aber sonst bin ich ruhig und greife keinen an. Außer ich muss mal wieder Wut ablassen weil wir irgendeinen Boss nicht down bekommen haben.

- Hum


----------



## Alpax (15. Juni 2008)

es scheint doch grosse unterschiede zu geben .. heut z.B. beim Questen lauf ich an nem schami vorbei .. selbes level der gerade mobs tötet .. unabsichtlich macht er bei mir dmg um anschliessend /sorry per makro zu spammen ^^


----------



## Crylion (15. Juni 2008)

Also meistens, wenn ich keinen Grund zur Aggression habe, hau ich sogar im vorbeilaufen noch kurz mit auf nen eventuelles Mob, an dem der besagte Gegner grade möglicherweise steht, drauf. Wenn in dem Fall, der im ersten Post beschrieben ist, aber noch nen zweiter 62er dazu kommt und die beiden dann die Tollkühnheit besitzen mich anzugreifen bin ich auch nicht mehr friedfertig. Ab dann sind die beiden für mich auch vogelfrei. Generell greife ich aber sowieso fast keine Spieler an die nicht offensichtlich auf einen Kampf aus sind. Also auch andere 70er oft nicht. Gut dann stellt sich allerdings die Frage was ich eigentlich auf nem PvP Server mache ^^


----------



## Baka626 (16. Juni 2008)

Kommt auf meine Stimmung an, aber meistens lass ich sie am Leben. Jedoch :

Wer Ärger sucht, bekommt ihn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntêr1982 (16. Juni 2008)

Alpax schrieb:


> Ich meine z.B. wenn ihr als lvl 70er z.B. Kräuter, Erze etc. farmt und euch in einem Gebiet aufhält in dem z.B. lvl 62er sind. Also nicht ganken in dem Sinn, da es ja Ehre bringt, aber dennoch kann ein lvl62er keinen lvl70er besiegen.
> 
> Die Frage: Wenn ihr ein Mitglied der Gegnerischen Fraktion seht, tötet ihr es?
> 
> ...




Also wenn ihc grad am Farmen bin und mich mit nem mob am prüeln bin der mir in die Quere kommt und da kommt dann ein Ally her und ist der meinung das nur weil ich mich am prügeln bin das vorkommen abzubauen wo ich dran war wird er nebenher halt plattgemacht obs nur 60 ist oder grösser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alpax (16. Juni 2008)

Huntêr1982 schrieb:


> Also wenn ihc grad am Farmen bin und mich mit nem mob am prüeln bin der mir in die Quere kommt und da kommt dann ein Ally her und ist der meinung das nur weil ich mich am prügeln bin das vorkommen abzubauen wo ich dran war wird er nebenher halt plattgemacht obs nur 60 ist oder grösser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das passiert mir oft mit Spieler der gleichen Fraktion ^^ ... schwer töten ... letztens erst mit einer Kiste ... stand ne Kiste rum die ich öffnen wollt .. aggro gezogen .. ich töte den mob landent nen typ mit flugmount .. lootet kiste und fliegt wieder weg ... denk ich mir wtf?

whisper ihn an: "Ey eigentlich wollt ich die Kiste haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

" ... Antwort: What? ... (ich denk mir ... english) ...
sage: That was mine!
Antwort: OK

... denk ich mir ...ja und jetzt

Frage nochmal: What was inside? ---> Spieler *** ignoriert euch.

War nen Jäger ohne Gilde ...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kein Scherz


----------



## fr4gginator (16. Juni 2008)

Ich lasse sie eigentlich generell Leben, solange sie nicht frech werden und versuchen mich zu attacken oder provozieren pwn ich sie auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meist helf ich ihnen aber noch beim Mob killen oder so also auf den sie grade draufhauen...

Gruß


----------



## Rednoez (16. Juni 2008)

ich greife jeden an,der pvp anhat und auf meiner/unter meiner stufe ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stevster (16. Juni 2008)

Also cih lasse an sich die meisten Allys in Ruhe (die weinen ja sonst), aber was mir auffällt wenn wir SSC gehen ist: Stehen mehr Horde Spieler als Allys am Portstein gibts kein PvP, da wird höchstens der Alyy bisschen geärgert (total nackt mit Autohit angreifen, fear, kopfnuss, Eisfalle,... eben nix was ihn töten kann). Sind aber mehr Allys als Hordler da biste schon tot bevor am Portstein bist.


----------



## Dypress (16. Juni 2008)

Also was ich bis her so mitbekommen habe darf sich wohl die ally den schuh anziehen "unsoziales" verhalten weil sobald ich ich pvp an habe werde ich immer hinterücks gekillt und in 90% der fälle sind sie in überzahl bei der horde sehe ich das ehr selten.
Und deshalb finde % der abstimmung lächerlich.


----------



## Alpax (16. Juni 2008)

Dypress schrieb:


> Also was ich bis her so mitbekommen habe darf sich wohl die ally den schuh anziehen "unsoziales" verhalten weil sobald ich ich pvp an habe werde ich immer hinterücks gekillt und in 90% der fälle sind sie in überzahl bei der horde sehe ich das ehr selten.
> Und deshalb finde % der abstimmung lächerlich.



stimmt eig ... aber du hast eben horde und allianz verwechselt


----------



## Ubique (16. Juni 2008)

kommt immer drauf an wenn sie freundlich zurückwinken bleiben sie am leben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightline (16. Juni 2008)

Ist mir egal welches Level derjenige hat, wenn er mir nen unfreundlichen  Eindruck macht, wird er zum geistheiler befördert, da spielt das Level in meinen Augen keine Rolle, wer dumm macht oder sich aufspielt wird umgehauen ganz einfach.


----------



## Necaran (16. Juni 2008)

Seit neustem kill ich jeden den ich sehen wenn er eine chance gegen mich hat
ich kill also keine die weit unter mein lvl sind und alpax was sasgst du als 62ger ist es nich möglich 70ger zu killen?
Ist mir schon oft gelungen natürlich nich gegen solche pvp monster die voll episch equippt sind.
Ich muss ehrlich sagen ich wurde so oft gegankt von hordler die weit über mir sind und irgentwan hat man keien geduld mehr.Ich hab deswegen lieebr das die hordler tot neben mir am boden liegen wenn ich einen treffe da sie ja eh dir voll in den rücken fallen wenn sie die chance dazu haben.Dass trifft vielleicht nich allen hordler zu also sry die falsch beschuldigt werden aber es ist nervig!Und jeder 2te tut es.Oder wennich mitmein kumpels unterwegs bin und wir sehen einen hordler gehen wir nich alle rauf sondern einer!Play Fair 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dreidan (16. Juni 2008)

Also ich töte auch keinen Low Player aber neulich war ich ( 34er Priester ) mit meiner Freundin ( 32 Hexenmeister) unterwegs im Hügelland. Kommt uns ein Untoter Priester Stufe 37 entgegen. Ich winke ihm freundlich und er läuft einfach weiter. Meine Freundin greift gerade einen titanischen Berglöwen an und ich will ihr gerade zu Hilfe kommen, da dreht der Untote um, gibt sich ein Schild und geht auf mich los. Als meine Freundin und ich ihm dann beide sein gesamtes Mana verbrannt hatten und dank meiner Holy Skillung immernoch gut am Leben waren, wollte sich der kleine Untote doch einfach verziehen. Tja haben ihn dann auch erst 3x hinterander nach seinem Wiederbeleben zerlegt. Bei sowas hört es dann bei mir auch auf mit Nettigkeit.


----------



## GunSchot (16. Juni 2008)

Graue Gegnernamen auf keinen fall.

Ansonsten hau ich nur was mich haut bzw. im pvp gebiet wie nagrand alles was marken gibt


----------



## Rô5î (16. Juni 2008)

also beim farmen (z.B. von feurpartikeln etc.) hau ich alles um was mir vor die augen kommt. erstens ist das mal abwechslung vom tristen farmen und zweitens teile ich meine mobs bestimmt nicht mit der horde. 
wenn ich sonst so unterwegs bin hab ich meistens kein bock extra anzuhalten und verschohne die hordis, aber gesichtsaggro gibts bei mir auch manchmal =)


----------



## Illu74 (16. Juni 2008)

also ich töte nur wenn ich angegriffen werde... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ThePriestess (16. Juni 2008)

Ich handle oft nach dem Motto : Leben und Leben lassen. 

Allerdings : Wenn mich jemand angreift, dann werde ich in Notwehr auch töten, wenn es denn sein muss.
Ich lass die Hordler in Ruhe questen, und manchmal helf ich auch. 

Und wenn der Hordler nett ist, dann kann es sein, dass ich mit dem auch etwas rumqueste :-)

Gruss

Priestess


----------



## Qonix (16. Juni 2008)

Ach mal so mal so.

Allys greiffen sowieso nur dann an wenn sie mindestens 2:1 überlegen sind und auch sehen das du an ihnen vorbei laufen würdest.


----------



## iwi (16. Juni 2008)

Ich kill alles, egal welches LVL.
Bin halt ein Ally, was erwartet ihr?


----------



## ApoY2k (16. Juni 2008)

Wer mich mit einem Twink angreift (als 70er), wird gegankt bis er ausloggt.

Wer mich in Ruhe lässt, den lass ich auch in Ruhe.

So einfach ist die Welt.


Wer Low-Levler ohne triftigen Grund umballert beweist nur, dass er zu blöd / feige ist, sich mit richtigen Gegner anzulegen.


----------



## PrancingPossum (16. Juni 2008)

hallo,
bei mir auf'm Server (Taerar) ist SSC auch recht hart umkaempft: Wenn da viele Ally's sind kommt man grad so einen Meter lebend aussem Wasser raus...  bei Hordlern weiss ich nich genau, ich selbst mach des eigentlich nich, aber hab auch schon gehoert das es da auch andere "Ansichten" gibt (ausserdem siehe Vorposter ^^).  Im weiteren hab ich auch was gegen Gnome, ansonsten befolge ich Leben und Leben lassen...


----------



## Artagel (16. Juni 2008)

da ich auf einem pve server spiele muss ja niemand im pvp-modus herumlaufen.. wer das trotzdem tut muss eben jederzeit damit rechnen eins auf die mütze zu bekommen..

aber ansonsten bin ich wie der rest der horde.. friedvoll, gutmütig und liebevoll zu unseren "lieben kleinen" von der allianz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## clarence_666 (16. Juni 2008)

jop also ich kill (bzw. versuch) eigtl alle allis zu killen die mir über den weg laufen , weil wie oft ist es mir mit lvl 25-30 passiert das ich in Tarrens Mühlen und Umgebung von nem Alli umgehauen, das ging dann auch im Schlingendorntal weiter bis zur Höllenfeuerhalbinsel also wieso da nicht einfach gleichen mit gleichen begleichen von daher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (16. Juni 2008)

omg die rache trifft dann wieder die kleinen diese wachsen und killen lowies und so geht es weiter


----------



## Alpax (16. Juni 2008)

Necaran schrieb:


> Seit neustem kill ich jeden den ich sehen wenn er eine chance gegen mich hat
> ich kill also keine die weit unter mein lvl sind und alpax was sasgst du als 62ger ist es nich möglich 70ger zu killen?
> Ist mir schon oft gelungen natürlich nich gegen solche pvp monster die voll episch equippt sind.
> Ich muss ehrlich sagen ich wurde so oft gegankt von hordler die weit über mir sind und irgentwan hat man keien geduld mehr.Ich hab deswegen lieebr das die hordler tot neben mir am boden liegen wenn ich einen treffe da sie ja eh dir voll in den rücken fallen wenn sie die chance dazu haben.Dass trifft vielleicht nich allen hordler zu also sry die falsch beschuldigt werden aber es ist nervig!Und jeder 2te tut es.Oder wennich mitmein kumpels unterwegs bin und wir sehen einen hordler gehen wir nich alle rauf sondern einer!Play Fair
> ...



Als 62er hat man keine Chance .. _*W E I L*_ .. die Horde prinzipiell nur dann angreift, wenn man unter 10% HP hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (16. Juni 2008)

Alpax schrieb:


> Als 62er hat man keine Chance .. _*W E I L*_ .. die Horde prinzipiell nur dann angreift, wenn man unter 10% HP hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das glaubst du .....


die allianz macht es ein auch übertriebener
Auf unseren server sind die alyls so dreist und machen den tanks reppkosten ... und diese können für ein gut equipten tank so hoch sein das man keine lsut aufs tanken hat und dann dd ist und dadurch tank mangel gibt

Ps: alyls greifen nur an wenn der gegner oom ist wenig leben hat healer oder tank ist und wenn er ein mob am arsch kleben hat dann greifen sie die bis 1 % an udn sehen wie wir repkosten bekommen


----------



## Harriague (16. Juni 2008)

Also ich Töte ihn wenn :

Er das gleich farmt wie ich

Er eine gefahr für andere Spieler im näheren Gebiet dar stellt

Er frech wird

Er neben einer Alli leiche steht ( ich bin einer^^)

Er mir schon mal gegegnet ist und mich genervt hat ( bin nach tragent )

Ich höre das er irgend einen getötet hat

Er in der gleichen höhle ist wie ich ( einfach nicht genug Platz )

Ich gerade sauer bin auf die Horde 

Ein anderer es von mir verlangt 

ich daran denken muss wie ich von Horde gejagd wurde
usw.

Aber! Campen tue ich nie weil das wirklich scheiße ist!!!
Manchmal spiele ich gerne mit ihnen jage sie lass sie betteln und so und wenn se denken sie sind sicher lache ich sie aus und gebe ihn ein zeichen das sie los rennn soll.
Aber man sollte die kleinen schon in ruhe lassen eigentlich weil unser Nachwuchs das wieder ausbaden muss.
Also FRIEDEN PEACE PAZ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harriague (16. Juni 2008)

PS: Bin Alli auf Festung der Stürme wo es eine krasse überzahl an Hordlern gibt die nicht gerade nett zu uns sind. Und es ist ja ein PvP Server da ist das halt normal das man alles tötet was kommt^^


----------



## Reraiser (16. Juni 2008)

Wie schon geschrieben eigentlich Leben und Leben lassen. Aber bei Open PvP hört der Spaß dann doch logischerweise auf. Lustig finde ich es auch immer HfH wenn 4 Hordis (70er) einen Turm bewachen der eh schon rot ist. Dann erst mal drüber fliegen, PvP'an (PvE-Server) und schön runterwinken. Also erst mal gleich Aufmerksamkeit erzeugen. Logischerweise sinnlos dass se alle sofort raufschnellen egal ob auf die Brüstung oder aufs Mount. Soweit oben wie ich da bin kann keiner Zauber wirken. Sodala, aber nur winken ist ja langweilig. Was folgt? Klar, Suizid Modus an. Vorher natürlich schaun welche Klassen vertreten sind. Dann Sturzflug direkt vor einen Hordler und sofort wieder ab in die Lüfte. Natürlich nicht abmounten. Eh klar. Das Spiel wiederhol ich dann sooft bis ich entweder "zwangsabgemountet" werde und gegen 4 eh draufgeh oder bis se abhaun. Normal wird ihnen das dann zu doof und sie hauen ab. Ob se auf mich lauern weiss ich net. Denn das Quest mach ich ja nicht mehr. Somit lande ich auch net und PvP aus und flieg woanders hin. 

Dass solche Aktionen natürlich net immer gut gehen ist auch klar. Aber mir eigentlich wayne. Wenn ich hinüber bin steh ich nur vor 2 Entscheidungsmöglichkeiten. 1. Ich beleb mich beim Geisheiler wieder und geb n bissl Gold für den Spaß aus oder 2. Es kommt eh grad was gutes in der Glotze lauf schnell zum Leichnam und logge mich nicht!!! aus. Dort bleib ich dann genüßlich stehen und schau mir an wie se sich dumm warten. Und natürlich primär in die Glotze.


----------



## Raheema (16. Juni 2008)

wen mich kleine doofe hordler nreven dann töten aber manche sind auch gaanz ok ^^


----------



## Alpax (17. Juni 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> das glaubst du .....
> 
> 
> die allianz macht es ein auch übertriebener
> ...



auch du beschreibst das verhalten von Hordlern .. ihr verwechselt das immer alle .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sidious75 (17. Juni 2008)

Bin Allianz Nachtelf und töte nur low Hordies die sich stark fühlen und Nachtelfengebiete angreifen. ansonsten  töte ich keine Lows.


----------



## Necaran (17. Juni 2008)

Dass tuhe ich allerdings auch ein hordler hat für mich nichts in auberdine und umgebung zb. zusuchen da isses egal welches lvl der geht einfach drauf:-)


----------



## Melih (17. Juni 2008)

Alpax schrieb:


> auch du beschreibst das verhalten von Hordlern .. ihr verwechselt das immer alle ..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



stimmt frag doch lé°°°° auf allianzseite bei azhsara wegen der geht die ganze wirtschaft von der horde unter in dem sie (sie hat s3) gegen pve equipte tanks und healer angreifen auf 1% bringen wenn die grad ein mob bekämpfen dadurch haben alle reppkosten und weil die anderen allys denken wie wär gut machen die alle anderen das selbe 


das sieht dann so aus.. der healer will daylies machen .... er ist grad oom und kämpft gegen ein mob auf einmal kommt ein schurke der ihn auf 2% oder so angreift und dan verschwindet und das immer wieder ...


----------



## Pimpler (17. Juni 2008)

Also ich bin Alli und ich töte auch kleine wenn sie PvP anhaben und mir über den weg laufen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ihr fragt warum?
Weil ich es kann


----------



## Lunatiker (17. Juni 2008)

Tja, ich bin auf einem PVP-Server und wenn mir ein char der gegnerischen Fraktion über den Weg läuft, töte ich ihn. Einmal. Ganken is was für Leute, die zu viel Zeit haben und Langeweile noch dazu.

Achja und nebenbei noch, ich habe je einen Level 70 Druiden auf Allianz und auf Horde - Seite. Also war die Umfrage nicht wirklich passend für mich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Luna


----------



## Fleemeer (17. Juni 2008)

Ich töte alles was sich bewegt und mir nicht freundlich gesinnt ist. 
Ich bin ein echter gangster ich kille lowies im gasthaus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich bin ein echter gangster ich kille mitspieler beim reggen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich bin ein echter gangster ich kille leute beim questen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich bin ein echter gangster ich spamme ihre leichen mit /rofl zu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich bin ein echter gangster ich komme immer von hinten weil ich schurke bin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trinex (17. Juni 2008)

generell töte ich keine lowies, auch keine gleichen levels (bg, arena ausgenommen) da ich der meinung bin das open pvp stinkt und jeder einfach nur seine quests machen will, und das geht auch ohne aggression (ich spiel nur wegen meinen kumpels auf nem pvp server).

wenn jedoch jemand der meinung ist, er killt lowies von mir, selbst wenn sie seinem level entsprechen dann wird umgeloggt bzw zur hilfe geeilt und gegankt bis sie auslogge.

situation:

meine freundin hat nen twink, sie spielt um das gebiet tarens mühle rum. kommt so ein tucken pala (13 level über ihr) an und ist der meinung sie ganken zu müssen -,- ich komm hin und der ist natürlich wech. also hab ich aus lauter frustration süderstade samt lowie inhalt platt gemacht...

in so einem fall bin ich nämlich der meinung das die gesamte fraktion für die verfehlungen bluten sollte, auch wenns mich manchmal selbst trifft (wobei es auf todeskrallen nicht so viele horde ganker gibt als das ich angst haben müsste)


----------



## clarence_666 (17. Juni 2008)

Fleemeer schrieb:


> Ich töte alles was sich bewegt und mir nicht freundlich gesinnt ist.
> Ich bin ein echter gangster ich kille lowies im gasthaus
> 
> 
> ...


 
1. das is sowas von langeweilig und übelst unlustig
2. tip: /dummheit off
3. schätze du bist höchstens 14


----------



## Kintaro221 (17. Juni 2008)

Naja ich lasse Leben, aber ich necke meist allys wenn ich sie seh... aber umhauen tu ich se nur wenn die aus langeweile wiedermal WK oder irgend ein anderes Lowlvl  gebiet belagern, die Flaschen trauen sich bei uns nicht gegen Hauptstädte und hängen teilweise Wochenlang in den lowlvl Dörfchen wie WK rum ^^ und dann gibts halt haue von nem Shami 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

grüsse Kintaro221


----------



## Alpax (17. Juni 2008)

aber ich sehe es gibt auch allis die völlig grundlos hordler umhauen (ich persönlich tue sowas nicht --> sinnlos) 
bin überrascht


----------



## Deanne (17. Juni 2008)

Ich spiele auf nem PvE-Server, begegne aber trotzdem öfters Lowies, die PvP anhaben. Wenn sie sich friedlich verhalten, ganke ich sie nicht. Erschrecken tu ich sie trotzdem gerne, reite ihnen hinterher und die meisten rasen dann eh panisch in irgendwelche Mob-Gruppen. Wenn ich allerdings sehe, dass irgendein Ally grad NPCs meiner Fraktion umhaut, mach ich ihn ohne Vorwarnung platt. Ich wurde zwar auf meinem alten Server auch ständig gelegt (vor allem rund um Tarrens Mühle), aber mir selbst ist das irgendwie zu arm.


----------



## Riane (17. Juni 2008)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich spiele auf nem PvE-Server, begegne aber trotzdem öfters Lowies, die PvP anhaben. Wenn sie sich friedlich verhalten, ganke ich sie nicht. Erschrecken tu ich sie trotzdem gerne, reite ihnen hinterher und die meisten rasen dann eh panisch in irgendwelche Mob-Gruppen. Wenn ich allerdings sehe, dass irgendein Ally grad NPCs meiner Fraktion umhaut, mach ich ihn ohne Vorwarnung platt. Ich wurde zwar auf meinem alten Server auch ständig gelegt (vor allem rund um Tarrens Mühle), aber mir selbst ist das irgendwie zu arm.


./dito! 
Ich ärgere sie auch ziemlich gerne (in meinem Fall die Hordler). So mit verschieden Totems! *huarr-huarr* ;D Hab mich dann aber auch schon erwischt, wie ich (nachdem ich sie etwa 15min. geärgert habe), alle umgelegt habe.. :/ Das fand ich dann im nachhinein doch bischen fies.. Naja.. es hat mir doch gefallen! ;D


----------



## paradis (17. Juni 2008)

Wenn ich bock habe, töte ich die Gegner.

Bin Alli, aber manchmal habe ich sogar ein herz und lasse sie am leben.

*lachen

würde gerne wissen , würdest du wenn ich 60 bin killen?
 und du 70ig? 

würdest du mich am Leben lassen, ?


----------



## Bastardos (17. Juni 2008)

lmao


----------



## Harriague (17. Juni 2008)

Manchmal erschrecke ich mich wenn plötzlich 5 kleine Hordler aus den Wald springen und greife sofort an. Danach will ich mich entschuldigen aber sie rennen weg. Also renn ich hinter her, um sie zum stoppen zu bringen schlage ich sie ein zwei mal...................und den rest kann man sich denken.

Manchmal helfen mir die Hordler aber am ende muss halt einer von uns sterben, das ist die regel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 I LOVE PVP !!!


----------



## Slikey (17. Juni 2008)

Ich bin Ally und wenn ich einen Hordler sehe, werde ich ihn auch töten! Immerhin soll WoW schön sein, und das sind Orc, Hunter, Tauren, Trolle und Blutelfen NICHT. Ich töte Level 1 bis 70 mir egal, ob sie grün, blau oder rot sind oder Blumen plflücken oder erze sammeln oder nur questen. Ich bin auf einem PvE Server und wer auf einem PvE Server PvP anmacht, hat selbst Schuld. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



FÜR DIE ALLIANZ​


----------



## Gnomthebest (17. Juni 2008)

Slikey schrieb:


> Ich bin Ally und wenn ich einen Hordler sehe, werde ich ihn auch töten! Immerhin soll WoW schön sein, und das sind Orc, Hunter, Tauren, Trolle und Blutelfen NICHT. Ich töte Level 1 bis 70 mir egal, ob sie grün, blau oder rot sind oder Blumen plflücken oder erze sammeln oder nur questen. Ich bin auf einem PvE Server und wer auf einem PvE Server PvP anmacht, hat selbst Schuld.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wer pvp anhat - selber schuld

genau meine meinung! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

beim urwasser farmen in den zangarmarschen bin ich mal an den leuchtsignalen und hab schnell ein paar 64 umgehaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und wer jetzt sagt: "mann bist du feig, findest keinen gleichleveligen den du schlagen kannst", den verweise ich auf den ersten satz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frigobert (18. Juni 2008)

Eigentlich hasse ich PVP, deshalb bin ich auch nur auf PVE-Servern zu finden. Aber letzte Woche hat es so ein Vollpfosten geschafft, mich aus der Reserve zu locken. Ich war mit meiner zu der Zeit 61er Schurkin unterwegs und machte auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel eine Begleitquest. Auf halbem Wege, der schwierigste Teil war schon geschafft, war ein 64er Mage der Meinung, den NPC killen zu müssen. Daß er sich damit selber PVP markiert hat, kam ihm wohl dabei gar nicht in den Sinn. Jedenfalls war es ein großer Fehler von ihm, er ist in den folgenden 5 Minuten vier mal gestorben, was zugegebenermaßen ein wenig unfair war (von wegen Corps Campen im Schleichmodus und so). Wie gesagt, ich hasse so etwas eigentlich, aber der wird wohl nicht wieder den Fehler machen, den Zorn eines Schurken auf sich zu ziehen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Latros (18. Juni 2008)

Ich lasse leben, solange ich lebe. sobald ich allerdings angegriffen werde, und da is es mir auch egal ob der 6 lvl über mir is, werd ich böse.
So geschehen on Nagrand <<lvl 64 vs Hexer lvl 70. Ich warte dann auch mal 10 min neben meiner Leiche und warte ab bis sich ne gute gelegenheit ergibt.
der ein oder andere wird es sich bestimmt inzwischen überlegt haben lowie Hordler anzugreifen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spikeye (18. Juni 2008)

Ich lasse leben .. solange die 70er der gegnerfraktion die Lowies in ihren Questgebieten leben lassen .. sollte jedoch 1 oder 2 70er denken .. das sie einen 33er ganken müssen der nur seine Quests macht und ihnen wirklich nichts antuen kann .. werd ich auch eklig .. dann werden sie wohl auch gegankt .. wegen mir auch 2h .. bis sie sich ausloggen ... hatten wir auf Rajaxx schon mehrmals ... Schlingendorntal sag ich da nur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Also wer leben lässt .. darf auch leben .. wer stresst bekommt aufs maul ..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imona (18. Juni 2008)

Ich töte grundsätzlich alles an Horde was mir über den Weg läuft.egal welches Level.Aber dafür bin ich ja auch aufm PvP-Server ;D


----------



## VILOGITY (18. Juni 2008)

Fleemeer schrieb:


> Ich töte alles was sich bewegt und mir nicht freundlich gesinnt ist.
> Ich bin ein echter gangster ich kille lowies im gasthaus
> 
> 
> ...




Du bist ein echter gangstaaaaa und Dein IQ liegt noch unter der Einbauhöhe eine Zimmersteckdose...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VILOGITY (18. Juni 2008)

clarence_666 schrieb:


> 1. das is sowas von langeweilig und übelst unlustig
> 2. tip: /dummheit off
> 3. schätze du bist höchstens 14



14 ?
Ne oder ? Also ich spiele ab und an mit nem 14 jährigen von Gilde und der ist beim besten willen nicht so.
Hmmm, vielleicht stimmt ja mit dem was nicht ? Muss mals fragen warum er so was nicht macht obwohl er 
einen guten S2 70 Krieger hat. und auf einem PvP Server spielt.


----------



## Chezuz (18. Juni 2008)

Ich machs so:

wenn ein gegner bei mir grün ist, schlag ich nur zurück, wenn er mich angreift...
wenn einer gelb ist, greif ich ihn an, jedoch nich wenn er im kampf ist und signifikant wenig hp hat
wenn einer orange ist überleg ich mir obs klug wäre ihn anzugreifen und wenn ja greif ich ihn an, egal ob er wenig hp, nen mob an der backe oder sonstwas hat...

mfg:chez


----------



## Summerbreeze (18. Juni 2008)

Also ich spiele auf einem PvP-Server. Und der Sinn eines solchen Servers ist: PvP!

Man erinnere sich nur mal an die Zeiten als man in Schlingendorntal gequestet hat, 3 mobs am *rsch hat, das ganze gerade so überlebt und von irgendwo kommt ein Hordler und klatscht einen um... 

Da gibt es mir ein klein wenig genug-tuung, wenn ich mir denke, dass dieser dämliche 62er Hordie ein Twink von irgendwem sein könnte, der mich mal gekillt hat =)

Und hey, das ist Sinn des Spiels! Allianz und Horde sind verfeindet! Also killen!

Einzige Ausnahme sind hier kleine Blutelfinnen, weil ich die irgendwie niedlich finde ^^


----------



## Rhock (18. Juni 2008)

Ich muß leider zugeben,dass wenn mir ein Ally (bin Horde) vor die Nase rennt ich schon mal nen Fluch loslasse und er dran verreckt.Aber ich renne nicht extra hinter einem her oder und campe ihn dann oder sowas.Aber ich denke das ist normal.Bin ja nicht umsonst auf nem PvP-Server.Werde auch oft genug umgehauen.Klar ärgert mich das dann,aber man steht dann wieder auf und macht weiter.Das einzige,was ich nicht mag ist,wenn man gecampt wird.Selbst bei gleichem Lvl finde ich das arm.
Kann mich aber vom Campen nicht 100%ig lossprechen.Bin mal von nem Wl der 2Lvl über mir war angegriffen worden,als ich mit Mobs gekämpft habe.Ok,kein Problem...zur leiche,wiederbelebt und gut ist.Aber nein...er hat gewartet und kam dann nen Berg runter um mich wieder anzugreifen.Habe mich dann drauf vorbereitet und ihn ganz knapp besiegt.Danach war ich mit dem Campen dran ^^ Wobei ich SOGAR in dem Fall immer hinter nem Baum etc. gewartet habe bis er sich gereggt hat. ^^

Das sind aber Geschichten,die auf PvP-Servern ständig sind und solange man nicht mit einem Lvlunterschied von 10Lvln und mehr campt ist es manchmal auch vertretbar.
Ist jedenfalls meine Meinung ^^


----------



## Soupcasper (18. Juni 2008)

In folgenden Situationen töte ich:
-Wenn der Gegner ein Male Blutelf ist (die Kerle haben sterben einfach verdient)
-Wenn solchw 40ger zu 4t auf mich losstürmen... dann kill ich einen... und wenn ihnen das keine Lehre war müssen die andren auch noch sterben
-wenn jemand meine Mobs kürschnert/mein erz abbaut... kann ich garnicht ab haben
-wenn jemand ein besonderes /lol /spit /lol /huhn Makro anwendet als Lowlevler... öhmm? Hallo?! Was will der denn von mir? Weiß der nicht das ich ihn in der Pfeife rauche wenn er frech wird?^^
-Gegner ab Stufe 66


----------



## ForTehWin (18. Juni 2008)

Ich bin eigentlich recht friedlich eingestellt.
Aber da die scheiss Allianz mich immer öfter unehrenhaft gankt ( beim reggen,beim Mobs kloppen,halbtot usw)
verliere auch ich so langsam meine Ehre und ganke fast JEDEN SCHEISS ALLIE...hab einfach nur noch Hass auf euch... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dalai (18. Juni 2008)

Ich töte nur leute die mich angreifen. Manchmal stehe ich als Allianzler jedoch bei einem Dorf im Brachland und warte darauf das ein Dutzend Lowies mich abschlachten wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , töte dann vielleciht einen, dann nch einen wenn ise mich nicht in Ruhe lassen. Der Spass hat dann ein Ende wenn mehrere 70er mich killen kommen...


----------



## Harriague (18. Juni 2008)

Auf unseren Server ist das killen von Lowis ein Sport, die Hordler habens mir beigebracht jetzt bringe ichs Hordlern bei ^^

Daebei ist so was schon mal eskaliert nach dem Hordler Lowis getötet haben und die uns gerufen haben kamen noch mehr Hordler und dann merh Allis.
Ende war die 70er haben sich solange geprügelt bis nur noch frust da war (aber es wollte ja keine fraktion aufhören). Und die lowis haben ruhe gehabt ^^

ps: tipp für lowis falls ihr einen zu starken gengener erwicht sagt hallo, verbeugt euch, Tanzt macht euch zum affen, Bettelt!!! wenn das alles ncht klappt rennt zum nächsten Friefhof dann ist der weg kürzer^^


----------



## Tricks0r (18. Juni 2008)

kingkryzon schrieb:


> ich spiel horde ich töte natürlich...aber nicht immer is er das gleiche lvl und will nur questen und attackt net mach ich auch nix hab obwohl ich pvp realm spiele schonma questreihe mitn alli gemacht durch emotes usw^^
> greift er zuerst an wehre ich mich mit allen mitteln


Ja mitm Ally hab ich schonma die Elitequest in Nagrand, wo man die Aufseher mit 80k hp killn muss in den Lagern im Westen. Holy Menschen Pala mit Untoten Schurken ging recht gut^^.


----------



## Abychef (18. Juni 2008)

Ich spiele beides und ich töte nichts dass keine chance hat ... wo bleibt da der reiz.
ich hol mir lieber meinen Freund und kill rote / totenkopf player 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harriague (18. Juni 2008)

naja ich Jage auch gerne in der Gruppe und manchmal jagen wir halt mal nen Hordler macht einfach spaß ihn zu umzingeln (ja ich weiß das macht man nur wenn ein langweilig ist) und ihn dann zuerlegen xD

Tauren jagd ist am lustigsten

Aber ich gleiche sowas aus in dem ich schwächeren hordis helfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harriague (18. Juni 2008)

naja ich Jage auch gerne in der Gruppe und manchmal jagen wir halt mal nen Hordler macht einfach spaß ihn zu umzingeln (ja ich weiß das macht man nur wenn ein langweilig ist) und ihn dann zuerlegen xD

Tauren jagd ist am lustigsten

Aber ich gleiche sowas aus in dem ich schwächeren hordis helfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (18. Juni 2008)

Am anfang war ich dafür alle die schwecher sind als ich in ruhe zu lassen...da war ich noch horde und wurde meist hinterücks von allys (am meisten level 70 schurken Oo so rofl nacht11) getöt....naja...dann hab ich ally angefangen...genau das gleiche (nur bei horde sinds irgendwie die hunter...) ...naja seit dem kill ich alles was mir in den weg kommt so lang ich nicht am questen bin... hab die erfahrung gemacht wenn man die gegnerfraktion am leben lässt kommt sie irgendwann hinterhältig...dh ich bin für killen was geht...die lowies kill ich inzwischen aus rache.....aber extra zum ganken geh ich niergendwo hin...einfach eher spontan wenn ich sie sehe


----------



## Ravess (18. Juni 2008)

Selbes Schema wie bei anderen:

Bin auf nem PvP-Server, wurde beim hochleveln unzählige Male gegankt, also töte ich aus Rache jeden, den ich töten kann...


----------



## RoebiFiSH (18. Juni 2008)

mein mainchar, wird immer in dem gebiet abgestellt wo ich twinke. wenn mich irgen einer nur im visier hat, wird umgeloggt. und er wird sich sicherlich freuen =)


----------



## Harriague (20. Juni 2008)

Also ist das hier ein Teufelskreis, wir brauchen eine Veränderung ^^


----------



## Alaxabias (21. Juni 2008)

Bei mir kommt es auf die Laune an. Darüber hinaus gibt es immer noch so spezielle Fälle die Meinen mit Ihren Arenarüssis jmd zu ganken ohne an die Konsequenzen denken zu müssen...diese werden nach kurzem Umloggen direkt solange bearbeitet bis die Freiwillig das Gebiet verlassen oder aus Frust ihren Char löschen (so hoffe ich es zumindest,da umloggen auf dauer anstrengend wird).

Lowis werden von mir auch dann geklatscht wenn die auf Gross machen weil andere Highs dabei sind. Wenn die Highs dann noch Frech werden, liegen die Schneller als das die Ihr Kaffee oder sonstiges trinken können.

Im Allgemeinen bin ich Lieb, man sollte es nur nicht übertreiben oder mich Ärgern,da mach ich schon auf Homer Simpson in Verwandlung zu Freddie Krüger.

Also immer Lieb bleiben und keine Lowis ärgern wo man anhand des Gildennamens entdecken kann das es sich um nen Twink handelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

